# Vistana, Westin & Sheraton Deedback program



## TUGBrian

According to ARDA, vistana resorts (including sheraton and westin) have an official deedback/surrender program with info available here:

https://www.vistana.com/exit

***Note since this link is apparently a blank page now (way to go marriott)...here is the phone number and contact details for the deedback department directly:*
*
800-226-9150 
*
*resale.operations@mvwc.com *



adding this as a sticky for this forum for those who might be in these situations (and hope to funnel away some from upfront fee scammers)

*the most recent update to this program for folks that dont want to read thru 8 pages of replies!)  However the summary is that Marriott is indeed working towards taking back any US based Vistana ownership that is both paid off and not delinquent in fees.  However as they work thru the migration/merger, there are some expected growing pains!*

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-deedback-program.291395/page-7#post-2335398


----------



## DavidnRobin

Interesting... thanks for posting.
Notice that there is no mention of the biggest reason for exiting your VSE Timeshare — what SVO/VSE sold for top dollar now has little to no value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

I think this is good news for those of us who are aging and have difficulty traveling any more and/or don't want to burden our children/grandchildren with yearly fees.


----------



## ocdb8r

Can someone clarify - this thread is labeled as "deedback" but the link only talks about using Vistana to help "sell" your timeshare.


----------



## DeniseM

I don't believe ARDA - I have never heard of someone deeding back their Vistana TS.


----------



## sb2313

DeniseM said:


> I don't believe ARDA - I have never heard of someone deeding back their Vistana TS.


It’s legit. It’s same program Marriott has had for year with brokering a sale or accepting a deed back for most- but not all- weeks.


----------



## tschwa2

I contacted them today after seeing this.  The email is to the same place you inquire about Marriott resales or deed backs.  I listed what I owned and said I would be interested in learning about their exit programs.  They contacted me back within an hour and said currently they have no buy back programs but would like my information and would contact me if such a program becomes available.  I wrote back that although a buy back would be nice I would also be interested in a straight deed back without compensation or any other exit programs and gave them my info.  Again I was contacted within an hour or so saying no deedback program currently exists but they will put me on the list of owners interested if such a program becomes available.


----------



## DeniseM

That's what I figured.  I don't think ARDA is reliable.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> That's what I figured.  I don't think ARDA is reliable.



Agree - but the fine print uses this as a Vistana program.
I may write SC and ask what is up?

Or maybe a Sales ploy to get Owners to turn in valuable VOIs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

I’m really surprised this thread was even created, given what we know re how they conduct business. This is almost certainly primarily intended to increase the likelihood of a sale (“when you’re no longer able to use your week, we will help you deed it back”, etc). I highly doubt it was ever intended to actually allow many, if any, to deed back their weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

Ken555 said:


> I’m really surprised this thread was even created, given what we know re how they conduct business. This is almost certainly primarily intended to increase the likelihood of a sale (“when you’re no longer able to use your week, we will help you deed it back”, etc). I highly doubt it was ever intended to actually allow many, if any, to deed back their weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't know about that.  Marriott had a good 2 years of taking back (deed back without compensation) of a good 90-95% of Marriott inventory.  For a while they were offering a buy back program that while not great offered 2-3 times the market value for properties that had a market value of $500-2000 or so.    Even though they had ROFR for most of their properties, they used this to greatly increase their trust inventory.


----------



## TUGBrian

well thats a bit ridiculous given they created an entire page to promote an option for owners to exit their vistana/westin/sheraton timeshares.

I went ahead and fired off a few emails to try to get some answers for this.

did the OP who contacted them and was rejected mention that fact?  what is the point of advertising a program if one doesnt actually exist?


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> well thats a bit ridiculous given they created an entire page to promote an option for owners to exit their vistana/westin/sheraton timeshares.
> 
> did the OP who contacted them and was rejected mention that fact?  what is the point of advertising a program if one doesnt actually exist?



It seems others here have more faith in the company than I do. And that’s actually surprising. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

TUGBrian said:


> well thats a bit ridiculous given they created an entire page to promote an option for owners to exit their vistana/westin/sheraton timeshares.
> 
> did the OP who contacted them and was rejected mention that fact?  what is the point of advertising a program if one doesnt actually exist?


I did not.  While they said they had no such program although not stated, I would imagine that my properties qualified for, I would imagine that if they were offered properties with actual resale value especially those with resale value of $5000+ they might have a modest buyback or at least offer deedback.


----------



## TUGBrian

while I certainly wouldnt have put faith in them having some super secret program to allow owners of clearly worthless vistana timeshares out like wyndyam/hicv do...

the fact that they took the time not only to create an entire department and website to advertise said department...and then promoted that page on the ARDA website specifically made for owners to use to exit their timeshares....made me believe that it was at least possible.

Was certainly my mistake no doubt, to put faith in much of anything in this industry that would purely benefit owners.


----------



## tschwa2

Reaching out and checking doesn't obligate an owner to anything.  Maybe several owners of various properties can reach out and inquire and see if there are any buyback or deed back offers based on more desirable ownerships.


----------



## DavidnRobin

And - like many instances with SVO/VSE  - things to come...

I agree that they will try and upsale, or take back deeds with SO value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> while I certainly wouldnt have put faith in them having some super secret program to allow owners of clearly worthless vistana timeshares out like wyndyam/hicv do...
> 
> the fact that they took the time not only to create an entire department and website to advertise said department...and then promoted that page on the ARDA website specifically made for owners to use to exit their timeshares....made me believe that it was at least possible.
> 
> Was certainly my mistake no doubt, to put faith in much of anything in this industry that would purely benefit owners.



It’s a step in the right direction, but I just have no faith that it will be meaningful to many. As far as creating “an entire department” goes...I suspect it’s just an email address and one of three dozen tasks one employee has to handle. This is probably paid for out of the marketing department.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdb8r

I see one of two things likely happened here:

a) someone is duping all the general Marriott programs/pages into Vistana and this was just swept up in that plan.  I note that the language on the page is virtually identical to that used by Marriott when they had their deedback programs.

b) this is in anticipation of launching a deedback program as part of the impending overlay.  Perhaps they intend on a push to pump points into the Vistana programs.

Either way, much ado about nothing for the moment.


----------



## DannyTS

I will reserve positive judgement until there is real proof that this program helped at least 1 owner who wanted to exit and whose timeshare had no (or negative) value in the resale market. Until then I will just consider it a stunt designed for the developers to brag about the existence  of the program.


----------



## DeniseM

Or a way to suck owners into trading in/upgrading.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I don't know about that.  Marriott had a good 2 years of taking back (deed back without compensation) of a good 90-95% of Marriott inventory.  For a while they were offering a buy back program that while not great offered 2-3 times the market value for properties that had a market value of $500-2000 or so.    Even though they had ROFR for most of their properties, they used this to greatly increase their trust inventory.


I agree that this looks to just be an extension of Marriott's exit program. Though perhaps someone forgot to send the memo to the folks at Vistana? A program like this would be good for Vistana since they really don't have ROFR at most of their properties and it would give owners a way out. Though it might push up the MF on the Flex products if a lot of low season owners dump their weeks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I am not a lawyer but creating a web page that offers deedbacks to owners and not following through on what is advertised constitutes false advertising and is an FCC violation. I am surprised that they would commit to something like this in writing without a bunch of fine print "exclusions" at the bottom e.g. "program excludes all Vistana properties!"


----------



## Ken555

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am not a lawyer but creating a web page that offers deedbacks to owners and not following through on what is advertised constitutes false advertising and is an FCC violation. I am surprised that they would commit to something like this in writing without a bunch of fine print "exclusions" at the bottom e.g. "program excludes all Vistana properties!"



Perhaps the page was posted on April 1st and someone forgot to take it down...since it really does seem like a joke.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

The issue I see is that the email address is an @vacationclub.com. That is a MVCI domain. Same address as found here.

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/exit/


----------



## LannyPC

blondietink said:


> I think this is good news for those of us who are aging and have difficulty traveling any more and/or don't want to burden our children/grandchildren with yearly fees.



While I understand your point, just remember that that is a myth perpetuated usually by these upfront fee exit companies: that an owner's kids will be stuck with the MFs.  No one is forced to accept an unwanted timeshare.


----------



## ocdb8r

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am not a lawyer but creating a web page that offers deedbacks to owners and not following through on what is advertised constitutes false advertising and is an FCC violation. I am surprised that they would commit to something like this in writing without a bunch of fine print "exclusions" at the bottom e.g. "program excludes all Vistana properties!"



This is precisely the issue though - nowhere on the page do they offer deedbacks.  They just offer help to "plan your exit" and then the second section is all about selling your timeshare via Vistana.  It was ARDA who implied there was a deedback program, with details at that link.


----------



## CPNY

I was told yest


ocdb8r said:


> This is precisely the issue though - nowhere on the page do they offer deedbacks.  They just offer help to "plan your exit" and then the second section is all about selling your timeshare via Vistana.  It was ARDA who implied there was a deedback program, with details at that link.



I was told by Vistana sales yesterday that as of three months  ago they started a buyback to get the weeks back to sell their Sheraton flex and Westin flex. I also think it’s to create inventory for the new dual program that will be launched some time soon.


----------



## Ken555

CPNY said:


> I was told yest
> 
> 
> I was told by Vistana sales yesterday that as of three months  ago they started a buyback to get the weeks back to sell their Sheraton flex and Westin flex. I also think it’s to create inventory for the new dual program that will be launched some time soon.



Do you believe everything they tell you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Ken555 said:


> Do you believe everything they tell you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely. I take their word as law!!! They wouldn’t lie  

I’m simply stating the things they told me. Ppl have been speculating that the rofr MVC and VSE have been exercising lately it may be used as new inventory for a joint program booking. Who knows. I do have a number for their buyback/resale dept they said they opened a few months back. Could be a number to a closed down toys r us tho so Whatver


----------



## dioxide45

I can confirm that Marriott has not been conveying any Vistana weeks to the existing MVC Trust that they setup for the Destinations program.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> I can confirm that Marriott has not been conveying any Vistana weeks to the existing MVC Trust that they setup for the Destinations program.


But that would be for the current DP program correct? That doesn’t mean that they aren’t conveying Vistana weeks for their new Sheraton and Westin Flex programs or to be placed into a trust for a new joint program? I want to buy another resale t im worried about restrictions or changes to programs if they roll out another joint program


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> I can confirm that Marriott has not been conveying any Vistana weeks to the existing MVC Trust that they setup for the Destinations program.


Can you confirm any new Westin or Sheraton resorts in the dang Caribbean?? Lol. 8 resorts between Mexico and HI sheesh lol


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> But that would be for the current DP program correct? That doesn’t mean that they aren’t conveying Vistana weeks for their new Sheraton and Westin Flex programs or to be placed into a trust for a new joint program? I want to buy another resale t im worried about restrictions or changes to programs if they roll out another joint program


No Vistana conveyances to the Marriott trust. They are actively acquiring Vistana weeks and conveying them to the Sheraton and Westin Flex trusts.


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> No Vistana conveyances to the Marriott trust. They are actively acquiring Vistana weeks and conveying them to the Sheraton and Westin Flex trusts.


Why would Marriott convey Vistana properties to the DC trust and cannibalize their Flex programs that they are rolling out separately?  To me, that makes no sense.  (Did an announcement come out that they were going to do this?  Maybe I missed it.)

IMHO, they are better off keeping programs separate and forcing owners that want access to both to buy-in to both.  Maybe in the future they add affiliate access to DC owners, but that would likely come with an extra fee.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

sjsharkie said:


> Why would Marriott convey Vistana properties to the DC trust and cannibalize their Flex programs that they are rolling out separately?  To me, that makes no sense.  (Did an announcement come out that they were going to do this?  Maybe I missed it.)
> 
> IMHO, they are better off keeping programs separate and forcing owners that want access to both to buy-in to both.  Maybe in the future they add affiliate access to DC owners, but that would likely come with an extra fee.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


There was no announcement, just confirming that they weren't conveying to the DC trust and continuing to feed Flex. This is what I was expecting, but thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> There was no announcement, just confirming that they weren't conveying to the DC trust and continuing to feed Flex. This is what I was expecting, but thought it was worth pointing out.


I knew you were just confirming -- I quoted you more as a response to others that had posted previously around speculative combining of the programs (but I do appreciate the confirmation of trust additions or non-additions).

I don't see it happening anytime soon.  I am worried that they may change the rules around mandatory properties at some point (i.e. does not transfer to new owner) -- but boy that would piss a lot of people off.

-ryan


----------



## Ken555

sjsharkie said:


> I am worried that they may change the rules around mandatory properties at some point (i.e. does not transfer to new owner) -- but boy that would piss a lot of people off.



Can they do that? I know they can kill or modify the program as a whole, but not sure they can modify ownership rights at existing mandatory properties. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> Can they do that? I know they can kill or modify the program as a whole, but not sure they can modify ownership rights at existing mandatory properties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unless they completely kill VSN, I don't see how they can take away mandatory VSN access. It is written into the underlying CC&R documents for the condominium.


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> Unless they completely kill VSN, I don't see how they can take away mandatory VSN access. It is written into the underlying CC&R documents for the condominium.



Exactly. That’s why I’m curious why anyone is concerned that capability won’t transfer to new owners. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie

Ken555 said:


> Can they do that? I know they can kill or modify the program as a whole, but not sure they can modify ownership rights at existing mandatory properties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think they can.  The club rules say that they can be changed at any time, and I am 51% sure that the definitions of mandatory and voluntary can be changed at any time.

As an aside, they used to allow fee free guest additions to reservations, and they now charge for it -- that was a club rule.  I think anything to do with SVN can be changed with board approval.

Now, that would create a revolt I am sure amongst owners, so whether they want to do it or not is a separate question.  (Personally, I would be screwed because I own 6 SVV intervals that would be near worthless when I try to sell.  At least my WKV intervals would hold some of their value due to Spring Training.)

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> Unless they completely kill VSN, I don't see how they can take away mandatory VSN access. It is written into the underlying CC&R documents for the condominium.


If it is, then I stand corrected.  I thought the club rules were separate from the incorporation documents.

-ryan


----------



## dioxide45

sjsharkie said:


> IMHO, they are better off keeping programs separate and forcing owners that want access to both to buy-in to both. Maybe in the future they add affiliate access to DC owners, but that would likely come with an extra fee.


I think for the long term prospect of the combined company and the overall program, they are better to try to integrate all of the properties in to a single DC program. It would create one large homogenous program that is much easier to administer.

However, the more I think about it overall, I think they are more likely to create a second overlay program where they give people the ability to trade between the two systems at a time frame inside of the current 8 months that StarOption owners have. Perhaps at six months.

This would protect the 13/12 month weeks ownership bookings for Marriott weeks.
It would protect the 12-8 month home resort priority for Vistana owners.
It would protect the 10 month single night booking window for DC owners.
It would protect for a two month period, StarOption availability.
All the leftovers at 6 months out could then be made available for a combined program. How one opts in to that program is likely to cost a bundle of money. Given that the Marriott ownership base is much larger, I think they will want to monetize them somehow. Giving such a combined program away to 65% of your owners for free won't be a big money maker. So I suspect some type of buy in for Marriott and Vistana owners. Perhaps you need to own Flex or DC trust points to have access and perhaps only those points will be able to book across all systems. No legacy DC points or StarOptions can be used to book this. This may even include Hyatt and perhaps HPP can have access.

All speculation...


----------



## dioxide45

sjsharkie said:


> I think they can.  The club rules say that they can be changed at any time, and I am 51% sure that the definitions of mandatory and voluntary can be changed at any time.
> 
> As an aside, they used to allow fee free guest additions to reservations, and they now charge for it -- that was a club rule.  I think anything to do with SVN can be changed with board approval.
> 
> Now, that would create a revolt I am sure amongst owners, so whether they want to do it or not is a separate question.  (Personally, I would be screwed because I own 6 SVV intervals that would be near worthless when I try to sell.  At least my WKV intervals would hold some of their value due to Spring Training.)
> 
> -ryan


They can't really change the definition of voluntary or mandatory. Either you are in the club or you are not. The difference with mandatory is that the club rules are written in to the condo CC&Rs. The definition of voluntary is simply that you can opt out of the club and that they don't allow people who buy resale at those resorts that don't have the club rules written in to the CC&Rs to voluntarily join the club.

If they change the club rules, they impact all developer purchasers as well as those that own mandatory resale.


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> They can't really change the definition of voluntary or mandatory. Either you are in the club or you are not. The difference with mandatory is that the club rules are written in to the condo CC&Rs. The definition of voluntary is simply that you can opt out of the club and that they don't allow people who buy resale at those resorts that don't have the club rules written in to the CC&Rs to voluntarily join the club.
> 
> If they change the club rules, they impact all developer purchasers as well as those that own mandatory resale.


Not trying to start an argument here -- I researched this when I bought the 6 intervals in SVV.  There is a club affiliation agreement that is referenced, but that can be changed at any time by the club operator.  There was no mention of mandatory or voluntary at least in the SVV documents that I checked.  I'll try to dig it up over the weekend, but it has been so long since I purchased, not sure where I stored them.  I'm sure in the agreement, that there are specification of mandatory or voluntary, but the CC&Rs are very careful to reference the affiliation agreement and stress that the club operator can change the rules at any time.

I think where we disagree is that I believe the club rules are referenced, but they are not actually written into the CC&Rs themselves.  That gives the club ability to change rules across all properties without having to re-record amendments and get board approval every single time there is a change.

Could this have changed?  Yes, I didn't check every single amendment to the CC&Rs so possible but I doubt it (hence my 51% guess).

Yes, if they change club rules, they change it for everyone.

-ryan


----------



## dioxide45

sjsharkie said:


> I think where we disagree is that I believe the club rules are referenced, but they are not actually written into the CC&Rs themselves. That gives the club ability to change rules across all properties without having to re-record amendments and get board approval every single time there is a change.


Here is a link to the SVV Bella CC&Rs as recorded with the Orange County Comptroller. The Starwood Vacation Club Resort Affiliation Agreement starts on page 69. So they are indeed written in to the CC&Rs.

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...44.pdf?id=DOCC15672844.A0&parent=DOCC15672844

They still have the ability to change the rules across all resorts, but it impacts anyone in the club, developer or mandatory resale.


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a link to the SVV Bella CC&Rs as recorded with the Orange County Comptroller. The Starwood Vacation Club Resort Affiliation Agreement starts on page 69. So they are indeed written in to the CC&Rs.
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...44.pdf?id=DOCC15672844.A0&parent=DOCC15672844
> 
> They still have the ability to change the rules across all resorts, but it impacts anyone in the club, developer or mandatory resale.



Yes -- see section 5, specifically 5.2 and 5.4 of the affiliate agreement.  They can change any rules at any time which I take to include the definition of mandatory and voluntary upon resale -- per another paragraph, all members are forced to record amendments based on such changes as required by law.  The only thing they can't change in 5.4 is the home resort period and club priority period.

There is nothing in the affiliate agreement that I see defining the terms "mandatory" or "voluntary".  Full disclosure, I didn't read the whole thing this time around so maybe it is located somewhere else in the doc.

That's the way I read it anyway.  This is how they can make point changes and other things without forcing amendments to rules every single time.

-ryan


----------



## dioxide45

sjsharkie said:


> They can change any rules at any time which I take to include the definition of mandatory and voluntary upon resale -- per another paragraph, all members are forced to record amendments based on such changes as required by law. The only thing they can't change in 5.4 is the home resort period and club priority period.


The very definition of mandatory and voluntary is the presence of that agreement in the CC&Rs. There is no real definition in writing, my understanding is that they are internal terms to Vistana. Mandatory means that if you own at that resort, you must be a member of VSN. Voluntary means you can opt in or out of the club and with that Vistana can opt you out based on certain terms. Those terms are currently if you buy resale, you are opted out.

If they change the club rules, then the terms in that CC&R change with it. They can change what the benefits of VSN are and point values, but if they do that it impacts that agreement in the CC&Rs along with it. All mandatory resorts have something in common and it is that agreement in the underlying documents. If Vistana could get rid of mandatory resale, they would have done it long ago. The problem is that they can't, because changing the CC&Rs would require a supermajority vote of the ownership.


----------



## sjsharkie

dioxide45 said:


> The very definition of mandatory and voluntary is the presence of that agreement in the CC&Rs. There is no real definition in writing, my understanding is that they are internal terms to Vistana. Mandatory means that if you own at that resort, you must be a member of VSN. Voluntary means you can opt in or out of the club and with that Vistana can opt you out based on certain terms. Those terms are currently if you buy resale, you are opted out.
> 
> If they change the club rules, then the terms in that CC&R change with it. They can change what the benefits of VSN are and point values, but if they do that it impacts that agreement in the CC&Rs along with it. All mandatory resorts have something in common and it is that agreement in the underlying documents. If Vistana could get rid of mandatory resale, they would have done it long ago. The problem is that they can't, because changing the CC&Rs would require a supermajority vote of the ownership.


We'll agree to disagree but I respect your opinion.  My reading of the agreement says that the Club Operator can change the rules at any time bar a few exceptions, and mandate the affliliates to record such changes if required by law.  The exception do not state anywhere that mandatory/voluntary state are part of those exceptions.

I do agree with you that if they could get rid of it, they would have done it a long time ago.  There are two problems for them:

1.  As you pointed out, the rules apply to everyone including developer purchased mandatory intervals.  They would piss off their best customers and likely dissuade them from purchasing anything else at full boat.
2.  They'd open themselves up to some litigation exposure. I'm sure many salespeople stated that mandatory intervals could be resold for life as mandatory, and even if they win, they still lose in litigation costs and what not.

-ryan


----------



## TUGBrian

a quick update on this after a very enlightening phone call this afternoon (ill wait to announce details publicly until I get the approval)....but I am hoping to provide some very good news relating to this program and especially the parties that called and were told they could not give their ownerships back.


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> a quick update on this after a very enlightening phone call this afternoon (ill wait to announce details publicly until I get the approval)....but I am hoping to provide some very good news relating to this program and especially the parties that called and were told they could not give their ownerships back.


So are you saying buy another mandatory resort resale ASAP??.. god I hope they take back my HRA deed lol.


----------



## TUGBrian

I am saying that I hope after the conversation today, that a few things can be cleared up and this program should work as intended!

hope to have more info that I can post details on soon!


----------



## sjsharkie

CPNY said:


> So are you saying buy another mandatory resort resale ASAP??.. god I hope they take back my HRA deed lol.


I'm sure they will -- for a fee depending on the resort.  For HRA, they may have to hire a Bahamian lawyer so tack on $2K to any fees they charge (or subtract $2K from any value for the deed itself).


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> I am saying that I hope after the conversation today, that a few things can be cleared up and this program should work as intended!
> 
> hope to have more info that I can post details on soon!


You can call me and tell me I won’t say a word LOL.


----------



## CPNY

CPNY said:


> You can call me and tell me I won’t say a word LOL.


The shady sales guy said they were most likely rolling something out in 3Q or 4Q. Was that accurate? I kind of want to pick u another mandatory resale and dump my HRA.


----------



## sjsharkie

TUGBrian said:


> I am saying that I hope after the conversation today, that a few things can be cleared up and this program should work as intended!
> 
> hope to have more info that I can post details on soon!


Honestly, it should be a no brainer for them.  They can be selective in what they accept deed backs for and add more weeks to their flex programs to resell to others.

Thanks for giving us an update (that an update is coming) 

-ryan


----------



## CPNY

sjsharkie said:


> Honestly, it should be a no brainer for them.  They can be selective in what they accept deed backs for and add more weeks to their flex programs to resell to others.
> 
> Thanks for giving us an update (that an update is coming)
> 
> -ryan


I told the sales guy I would pay them to take my harborside unit back haha.


----------



## CPNY

sjsharkie said:


> I'm sure they will -- for a fee depending on the resort.  For HRA, they may have to hire a Bahamian lawyer so tack on $2K to any fees they charge (or subtract $2K from any value for the deed itself).



Just called the MVC/Vistana buy back number. Currently they aren’t taking any HRA units back. She said I can put you on a wait list LOL which I took as “I just need to say something so you don’t get mad and start giving attitude over the phone at 9am. 

I’d rather pick up another villages mandatory deed at 95K options for less than a one bedroom HRA. Aye


----------



## TUGBrian

update to the update says i should have the info by friday!  lol


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> update to the update says i should have the info by friday!  lol


Better get that purchase agreement signed? Lol


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, im not sure that would be related to info on the deedback program...this really only impacts owners who have vistana mud weeks.


----------



## CPNY

Ohh lol. 


TUGBrian said:


> eh, im not sure that would be related to info on the deedback program...this really only impacts owners who have vistana mud weeks.


I called deedback today. They def aren’t taking HRA units. I told them I would pay closing and send my right thumb lol. 

Define mud week? I’m new to the lingo. Are you releasing info on a new joint program or just have info on deedbacks?


----------



## TUGBrian

as ive been told, the update is relating to the deedback program itself as it relates to US weeks (it was mentioned that resorts outside the US are likely not going to be involved with this program anytime soon).

I trust the source of the information, which is why i posted what I did.


----------



## CPNY

Thanks. 


TUGBrian said:


> as ive been told, the update is relating to the deedback program itself as it relates to US weeks (it was mentioned that resorts outside the US are likely not going to be involved with this program anytime soon).
> 
> I trust the source of the information, which is why i posted what I did.


I don’t want to give my mandatory deed back lol I’ll keep it! For now haha. Actually trying to figure Bella star options situation. The chart they have is clearly wrong lol


----------



## TUGBrian

this thread would be more for folks interested in deedbacks.


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> this thread would be more for folks interested in deedbacks.


Looking forward to hearing the news.


----------



## ocdb8r

BRIAN!??!  Friday has come and passed...don't leave us hanging!


----------



## Linda Wrape Williams

Ken555 said:


> Do you believe everything they tell you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where do you make contact for a give back of the deed for Vistana Villages


----------



## needvaca

is your Vistana Villages in the Bella or Key West section?  If so, it is a mandatory Vistana property that comes with StarOptions.  This means it has value, possibly a few hundred $. 

You could list it on TUG Marketplace and probably sell it very quickly.

If it's in Amelia or St. Augustine phase, it has no value, but someone may take it off your hands for free in the TUG Timeshare Giveaways section.


----------



## Linda Wrape Williams

It says on my deed  Bella Florida Condominium.  We've owned it since 2002 but we are now 76 and not good health.  Our children do not want a timeshare.   We need to not own it anymore.


----------



## needvaca

You are in luck.  Bella has value.  Get a TUG membership for $15 and post it here for like $500.  Someone will probably buy it quickly.  Make sure you use LT Transfers for the sale- they are fast and reasonably priced.  Buyer can pay closing costs.
Make sure you know if it is a 2BR, 2BR Lock-off, 1BR.  Also know the season (either Platinum or Gold) and maintenance fee.  Put all this in your listing.
I just bought one a few months ago, otherwise I would be interested.


----------



## TUGBrian

did not get the info on friday, just shot off a reminder email!


----------



## Linda Wrape Williams

needvaca said:


> You are in luck.  Bella has value.  Get a TUG membership for $15 and post it here for like $500.  Someone will probably buy it quickly.  Make sure you use LT Transfers for the sale- they are fast and reasonably priced.  Buyer can pay closing costs.
> Make sure you know if it is a 2BR, 2BR Lock-off, 1BR.  Also know the season (either Platinum or Gold) and maintenance fee.  Put all this in your listing.
> I just bought one a few months ago, otherwise I would be interested.


what or who is LT TRANSFERS


----------



## Linda Wrape Williams

Who or What is LT TRANSFERS


----------



## taterhed

blondietink said:


> I think this is good news for those of us who are aging and have difficulty traveling any more and/or don't want to burden our children/grandchildren with yearly fees.



Just a quick point:  There is NO requirement that your heirs or assigns accept the transfer of a timeshare unless you do something crazy like deeding to unit to them (with their permission and signatures etc....)

Timeshares (like lots of inheritances) can be refused.  They can be quitclaimed by estates (trust etc...) in many cases and if the estate has no money and the timeshares are worthless....then the timeshares are orphaned unless someone agrees to accept the ownership (deed or RTU). 

Your heirs will only be 'burdened' with your timeshares if they choose to do so....


----------



## taterhed

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> Who or What is LT TRANSFERS



Lt Transfers is a VERY well respected company that completes timeshare (resale) transfers with minimum cost and has a great reputation.
I'm not advertising.
I'm not affiliated.

They are very much loved on TUG.  Just search and you'll see.
Best and cheapest way to transfer a timeshare (IMO).

https://www.lttransfers.com/services/

The info you were given above is correct;  SVV Bella has some (small) value depending on Season, usage (EOY?) and size.

You can sell/give away fairly easy....especially if the SO point value is 81k or 95,7 or above (???)


----------



## vacationtime1

[deleted as duplicative]


----------



## CPNY

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> It says on my deed  Bella Florida Condominium.  We've owned it since 2002 but we are now 76 and not good health.  Our children do not want a timeshare.   We need to not own it anymore.


I may be interested. I sent you a message


----------



## dioxide45

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> It says on my deed  Bella Florida Condominium.  We've owned it since 2002 but we are now 76 and not good health.  Our children do not want a timeshare.   We need to not own it anymore.


It looks like you own a 2BR lockoff high season week worth 81,000 StarOptions. This may not be as sought after as the prime season weeks, but as others said, sell it for a few hundred dollars and don't let Vistana get it back to just fold in to the trust.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like you own a 2BR lockoff high season week worth 81,000 StarOptions. This may not be as sought after as the prime season weeks, but as others said, sell it for a few hundred dollars and don't let Vistana get it back to just fold in to the trust.


I’ve been hearing that SVV doesn’t have ROFR? Is this true?


----------



## TUGBrian

if anyone in this thread (or reading it) has a vistana/westin/sheraton timeshare in the US they are looking to dispose of that is paid off, please contact me via PM or at tugadmin@tug2.net

we will see if we can spark some results here!


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> if anyone in this thread (or reading it) has a vistana/westin/sheraton timeshare in the US they are looking to dispose of that is paid off, please contact me via PM or at tugadmin@tug2.net
> 
> we will see if we can spark some results here!


Clearly you know something is coming lol.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I’ve been hearing that SVV doesn’t have ROFR? Is this true?


Correct, no ROFR at SVV.


----------



## CPNY

A


dioxide45 said:


> Correct, no ROFR at SVV.


hh ok when you said “let Vistana get it back” you meant in the deedback?


----------



## TUGBrian

ive been asked to gather contact details of some owners in this situation to provide to marriott...if it will help an owner with an exit solution...im all for trying anything.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> ive been asked to gather contact details of some owners in this situation to provide to marriott...if it will help an owner with an exit solution...im all for trying anything.



Where do we place a bet that they’ll try selling them something? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> ive been asked to gather contact details of some owners in this situation to provide to marriott...if it will help an owner with an exit solution...im all for trying anything.


Awesome!! It all seems like they are building that new program? Here I am waiting for the contract on my new purchase lol I may be interested in one of those people looking to get out


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly be very disappointed with both them, and the person who shared the info with me if that were the case!

although truth be told, if I thought that were even a remote possibility Id certainly not request any TUG member to bother sending me their info.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> id certainly be very disappointed with both them, and the person who shared the info with me if that were the case!
> 
> although truth be told, if I thought that were even a remote possibility Id certainly not request any TUG member to bother sending me their info.



Brian,

I honestly hope you’re right. However, my experience with these companies leaves very little to trust when it comes to this type of issue. I’m a bit surprised you’ve been as optimistic as you have.

Ken


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> Who or What is LT TRANSFERS



they are a closing company, however chances are the buyer for your ownership will pick their own to use, and wont be something you need to provide.


----------



## TUGBrian

Ken555 said:


> Brian,
> 
> I honestly hope you’re right. However, my experience with these companies leaves very little to trust when it comes to this type of issue. I’m a bit surprised you’ve been as optimistic as you have.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The source of the information is someone I trust and have a great relationship with at ARDA directly...otherwise I would have just blown all this off long ago and agreed with most of the initial skeptical comments!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, more info.  I have had one person confirm they were rejected via this program because they were trying to give back a non us based timeshare in the vistana system.

sadly this program is only for US based ownerships at the current time.  so if you are looking to give back a US based vistana/sheraton/westin timeshare and are rejected by this program or told it doesnt exist, please contact me!


----------



## Linda Wrape Williams

what does ROFR mean.   My timeshare is paid in full original cost and maintenance. 2bed lockoff 81,000 star options bella vistana villages GOLD


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> ok, more info.  I have had one person confirm they were rejected via this program because they were trying to give back a non us based timeshare in the vistana system.
> 
> sadly this program is only for US based ownerships at the current time.  so if you are looking to give back a US based vistana/sheraton/westin timeshare and are rejected by this program or told it doesnt exist, please contact me!


Happened To me two weeks ago, they are not taking back harborside.


----------



## vacationtime1

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> what does ROFR mean.   My timeshare is paid in full original cost and maintenance. 2bed lockoff 81,000 star options bella vistana villages GOLD



Right of first refusal.

Many timeshares were sold with the developer retaining the right to match the price of any resale of any unit and take back that unit (to resell at a profit, presumably).  ROFR is used arbitrarily and is more a nuisance than anything else -- at least from the perspective of the seller.

But Bella apparently does not have this inconvenient feature.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> they are a closing company, however chances are the buyer for your ownership will pick their own to use, and wont be something you need to provide.


If the buyer is a Tugger, chances are they will want to use LT Transfers. In my experience selling a few weeks, the buyers didn't really have any idea on who they wanted to use and let me pick LT Transfers.


----------



## CPNY

So I have a question and maybe it’s been answered or I don’t understand. It’s a general question about inventory. If they take deeded weeks back in certain resorts does that mean there is less availability for owners in VSN to book? 

So if MVC is building some sort of program where members in their program whether it be their existing points program or whatever members will be able to cross book (speculation I know). If they are building inventory for cross booking or a new program to combine with whatever unsold inventory they purchased to be used in that program. Is that in a sense dwindling down the sold inventory we bought into? 

With them taking weeks and inventory back which once belonged to our pool and they are pouring it into a new trust will we no longer have access if we aren’t part of a new speculation program? My fear is a dwindling pool to swim in, forcing owners to never get availability because they have all the inventory. 

Go easy on me, this is less about speculation and more about understanding inventory. TIA.


----------



## ocdb8r

As of right now there's no inventory issue.  Deeded weeks taken back are likely (where allowed) going into the various flexOption Trusts which SVN weeks exchanges currently have access to.  However, MVC (which bought ILG/Vistana) likely has greater control over the flexOption trusts and could change "access" to them allow the existing Marriott DC points products to exchange into them.  That could limit SVN weeks exchange inventory in the long run. There are a couple of threads speculating about what MVCs next move is to create some sort of exchange option between the DC points and SVN properties.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> So I have a question and maybe it’s been answered or I don’t understand. It’s a general question about inventory. If they take deeded weeks back in certain resorts does that mean there is less availability for owners in VSN to book?
> 
> So if MVC is building some sort of program where members in their program whether it be their existing points program or whatever members will be able to cross book (speculation I know). If they are building inventory for cross booking or a new program to combine with whatever unsold inventory they purchased to be used in that program. Is that in a sense dwindling down the sold inventory we bought into?
> 
> With them taking weeks and inventory back which once belonged to our pool and they are pouring it into a new trust will we no longer have access if we aren’t part of a new speculation program? My fear is a dwindling pool to swim in, forcing owners to never get availability because they have all the inventory.
> 
> Go easy on me, this is less about speculation and more about understanding inventory. TIA.


For every week taken back, there is one less week available to book. However, there is also one less owner competing for a reservation.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> For every week taken back, there is one less week available to book. However, there is also one less owner competing for a reservation.


So as time goes on wouldn’t more and more people in those deeded weeks give back to buy in? They offered me 22K toward the purchase of a flex plan. Granted it’s technically Monopoly money since these timeshares are so over priced. I can’t help but imagine the amount of people who are willing to give back a good mandatory week because they were sold on flex nonsense.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> So as time goes on wouldn’t more and more people in those deeded weeks give back to buy in? They offered me 22K toward the purchase of a flex plan. Granted it’s technically Monopoly money since these timeshares are so over priced. I can’t help but imagine the amount of people who are willing to give back a good mandatory week because they were sold on flex nonsense.


Yes, it does seem that a lot of people are "selling" back their weeks to buy in to Flex. I think this is why we are seeing fewer and fewer resale weeks available.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, it does seem that a lot of people are "selling" back their weeks to buy in to Flex. I think this is why we are seeing fewer and fewer resale weeks available.


Yeah, should I have not just sent in my payment for the EOY 2 bedroom and the annual 2 bedroom? Lol


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Yeah, should I have not just sent in my payment for the EOY 2 bedroom and the annual 2 bedroom? Lol


I say, get them now while you can.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> I say, get them now while you can.


Yeah, I agree


----------



## ocdb8r

dioxide45 said:


> For every week taken back, there is one less week available to book. However, there is also one less owner competing for a reservation.



Dioxide - I don't understand this statement. Deeding back the week doesn't (shouldn't) affect availability in any way....it just changes who the owner is.  Deed back weeks never come out of your home resort pool nor do they come out of the SVN pool - they are just owned by either the developer directly or the trust (once conveyed).


----------



## CPNY

ocdb8r said:


> Dioxide - I don't understand this statement. Deeding back the week doesn't (shouldn't) affect availability in any way....it just changes who the owner is.  Deed back weeks never come out of your home resort pool nor do they come out of the SVN pool - they are just owned by either the developer directly or the trust (once conveyed).


That’s not how I understood it. But for my sake I would hope you’re right lol I was told by a rep over the phone years ago, when owners default on their loan or the deed is given back for any reason the inventory goes back to the developer. This was before online booking and one of my many fights to try and get into my home resort of harborside at 8 months since the 10-8 mo window never had any availability in phase 1


----------



## TUGBrian

please keep sending me any rejection emails for us based deedback requests!

it is very clear that the left hand does not appear to know what the right hand is doing in this department, but I know of at least one person who was previously rejected has subsequently gotten a reversal letter and was instead accepted...so perhaps our efforts are producing fruit!


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> please keep sending me any rejection emails for us based deedback requests!
> 
> it is very clear that the left hand does not appear to know what the right hand is doing in this department, but I know of at least one person who was previously rejected has subsequently gotten a reversal letter and was instead accepted...so perhaps our efforts are producing fruit!



Any word on which resort?


----------



## TUGBrian

SBP


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> SBP



Did this owner try giving away their week on TUG?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

not that im aware of, they just informed me that they had originally contacted the deedback dept and were rejected.  upon forwarding that rejection to the individual im working with...they subsequently got a 2nd email saying they were accepted.

I am hoping that this will trigger a change in the entire department, vs only those who have to contact me and "tell on them"...as that wont really solve much.


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> Did this owner try giving away their week on TUG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have seen several Tuggers trying to give away SPB in the Bargain Deals forum and they don't seem to be having much luck, bumping their threads every couple weeks...


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> not that im aware of, they just informed me that they had originally contacted the deedback dept and were rejected.  upon forwarding that rejection to the individual im working with...they subsequently got a 2nd email saying they were accepted.
> 
> I am hoping that this will trigger a change in the entire department, vs only those who have to contact me and "tell on them"...as that wont really solve much.


If you come across anyone trying to deedback their SVV Mandatory Deeds send them my way first


----------



## GrayFal

CPNY said:


> Yeah, should I have not just sent in my payment for the EOY 2 bedroom and the annual 2 bedroom? Lol


Your plan is to use your star options elsewhere, not to reserve inventory at SVV.  So it doesn’t affect your ability to use SOs

But the answer is yes, the more weeks that are traded in for flex ownership, the less weeks available for  owners to use at 12 months using their home resort.

I owned at a small resort in St Thomas taken over by Wyndham
Week three had 25 fixed week owners
25 float week owners that could reserve weeks 1-51
25 units that were in Wyndham points that any point owner could reserve.

If the 10 fixed week owners converted to Wyn points, the other 15 owners still had there fixed week and there were now 35 units available to club Wyndham

If 10 float owners converted to Wyndham points or gave back their units, all those units went 8nto the Wyndham pool. Only 15 units in the float pool for all float owners to reserve.  Where there used to be 25 happy owners there during week 3, now only 15 can go. 

The losers in this case were people who only had access to the float weeks because that pool continues to shrink and they have access to less and less inventory. 

Same is going to happen as more floating home inventory is added to the flex trust.


----------



## rickandcindy23

It just kind of bugs me that people will deedback, and then the resort makes big bucks off of some sucker who pays full price for the same thing someone gave away.  Of course, Flexoptions are not the same as a deeded week.  

When we were at SBP, it was obvious there were big plans to build more buildings.  Maybe Marriott will push for that, or maybe Marriott will give up the Sheraton resorts altogether [and force us into Wyndham or Diamond] because they are older and a long way to Marriott quality.  

I really do love SBP.  It's so pretty and has a lot going for it, but it is not even close to the quality of Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  I hope we don't get hit with a huge SA to get it up to par.


----------



## Ken555

rickandcindy23 said:


> or maybe Marriott will give up the Sheraton resorts altogether [and force us into Wyndham or Diamond] because they are older and a long way to Marriott quality.



I disagree with this characterization of the Sheraton resorts I've seen (I haven't been to SBP).


----------



## SteelerGal

Ken555 said:


> I disagree with this characterization of the Sheraton resorts I've seen (I haven't been to SBP).


I agree as well.  Marriott needs Sheraton.  You can’t compete w/ Wyndham or Diamond w/ only mid to higher tiered TS.  
I was just in Scottsdale and SDO was packed.  Hell, Diamond, HICV(RCI exchange for us) were pretty full as well.  You don’t give up on your bread and butter.


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> I disagree with this characterization of the Sheraton resorts I've seen (I haven't been to SBP).


Of the refurbed units at SVV Key West, I would put them on par with the Marriotts we have stayed at recently.


----------



## CPNY

SteelerGal said:


> I agree as well.  Marriott needs Sheraton.  You can’t compete w/ Wyndham or Diamond w/ only mid to higher tiered TS.
> I was just in Scottsdale and SDO was packed.  Hell, Diamond, HICV(RCI exchange for us) were pretty full as well.  You don’t give up on your bread and butter.


MVC Is over priced. MVC will most likely raise the prices on Sheraton Flex and Westin Flex when/if they offer an affiliate cross over. As I said before in my argument of not combining everything into one DC program that most suggest, keeping separate programs allows for entry level ownership that would appeal to more potential buyers. Even Apple started offering lesser priced phones to compete with other smart phone competitors. Good business.


----------



## FunnyGuy13

CPNY said:


> If you come across anyone trying to deedback their SVV Mandatory Deeds send them my way first


Are you looking to pick up a Westin Mission Hills, Rancho Mirage CA or Westin LagunaMar, Cancun , Mexico?  WAS Starwood, now owned by Marriot.


----------



## CPNY

FunnyGuy13 said:


> Are you looking to pick up a Westin Mission Hills, Rancho Mirage CA or Westin LagunaMar, Cancun , Mexico?  WAS Starwood, now owned by Marriot.


Those are all voluntary resorts. I’m sure they have great trade power in II. I’m trying to keep maint fees low. I’m hearing Sheraton desert oasis has great trade power. I was able to pick up two more mandatory deeds since I posted that. Still seeing what comes up


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> not that im aware of, they just informed me that they had originally contacted the deedback dept and were rejected.  upon forwarding that rejection to the individual im working with...they subsequently got a 2nd email saying they were accepted.
> 
> I am hoping that this will trigger a change in the entire department, vs only those who have to contact me and "tell on them"...as that wont really solve much.



Hi Brian - Just returning to the topic of this thread. Curious to know if there have been any further attempts/rejections and/or acceptances of deedbacks, other than the one you mentioned.


----------



## TUGBrian

I have only gotten 3 folks to contact me confirming they were rejected for paid off US based vistana ownerships...I forwarded all 3 of those to my contact but only heard back from 1 (who forwarded me a later email saying they were now accepted).

I have not heard back from the other two individuals.

Sadly most of the email contacts I got were for harborside units


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Thanks, much appreciate the update. Sorry for the Harborside owners, but it is good to know that there is more evidence for those hoping to deed back US based ones (I'll be one of them).


----------



## CPNY

PcflEZFlng said:


> Thanks, much appreciate the update. Sorry for the Harborside owners, but it is good to know that there is more evidence for those hoping to deed back US based ones (I'll be one of them).


They aren’t touching harborside units, in their words “we aren’t touching those”. Unfortunately the maint fees are not only out of hand but the added VAT the Bahamas added has really thrown it over the edge. 1500-1600 is high but reasonable for a 1 bedroom. Close to. 1900 is a bit too high. It’s sad because it’s a great resort. I contacted them about taking my unit back and no dice. Luckily I was able to find a “buyer” two days later. By the GOG i found someone when I posted it on Facebook in a MVC page and someone who already owned my week wanted another deeded week in phase 1. I lucked out.


----------



## TUGBrian

actually after this post, the 2nd of the 3 folks who originally had been rejected sent me an email saying they had reversed their decision and would accept their unit back!

the answer for the harborside unit was that it was not in the US.  the deedback program for now is ONLY accepting us based ownerships.


----------



## KACTravels

TUGBrian said:


> actually after this post, the 2nd of the 3 folks who originally had been rejected sent me an email saying they had reversed their decision and would accept their unit back!
> 
> the answer for the harborside unit was that it was not in the US.  the deedback program for now is ONLY accepting us based ownerships.


Which resorts did they take back?


----------



## TUGBrian

one was an SDO, i think the other was a flex ownership?


----------



## tschwa2

Mine was a SBP plantation gold plus- but they haven't done any follow up or sent me any documents so I will have to start chasing them.  It has been a little over a month since I first inquired and about 3 weeks since they said they would accept a deedback and took my information.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> one was an SDO, i think the other was a flex ownership?



That’s really surprising, since SDOs tend to be given away fairly easily. Perhaps this owner didn’t even try to give it away?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry, SBP was the first one...not SDO...as was cleared up above.


----------



## AbelowDS

I have 2 weeks at SBP.  I will be trying to give them back.  I'll keep you all posted


----------



## AbelowDS

I sent an email and got this auto-response:

Dear Owner,                                                                                                                                                      

Thank you for your correspondence to Resale Operations at Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  We are in receipt of your email inquiry and will respond within 2 business days.* 

If you desire an immediate response, please contact our office at 866-682-4547, Monday -  Thursday 9am-5pm and Friday 10am-5pm. 

We look forward to assisting you.

Kind regards,

Resale Operations Department

Marriott Vacations Worldwide Corporation

*Correspondence requiring translation may necessitate additional time.​


----------



## AbelowDS

Well, I never heard back on my emails, but I did just phone them and they are starting the process today.  Giving back an SBP and an SVR.  The phone call took less than 5 minutes. They have confirmed by email and the documents will be coming from Fidelity within 90 days.


----------



## durrod

I have a one premium bedroom gold plus that l’m trying to give away and wil be calling them about the deedback program.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

I just called the number mentioned above about deeding back my WMH EOY. I was told by Jerry that they are not accepting any deedbacks for EOY contracts, but will probably start doing so next year. But at this time - no.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> the deedback program for now is ONLY accepting us based ownerships.



When I told Jerry it was my understanding that they were accepting all US-based contracts, he stated that that was not correct. So, apparently they are being selective about even those that are US-based.


----------



## TUGBrian

forward me the details of your ownership to tug@tug2.net


----------



## farsighted99

durrod said:


> I have a one premium bedroom gold plus that l’m trying to give away and wil be calling them about the deedback program.



Can someone explain what "gold plus" means?   And what's the difference between gold an gold plus???   Thanks.


----------



## Coloradorunner

I contacted them twice so far about deeding back an EY Sheraton Mountain Vista one bed and they wouldn’t take it. I’ll keep occasionally trying and maybe one day they’ll take it.


----------



## dioxide45

Coloradorunner said:


> I contacted them twice so far about deeding back an EY Sheraton Mountain Vista one bed and they wouldn’t take it. I’ll keep occasionally trying and maybe one day they’ll take it.


Contact @TUGBrian about this.


----------



## dioxide45

farsighted99 said:


> Can someone explain what "gold plus" means?   And what's the difference between gold an gold plus???   Thanks.


The only difference is during what time of year you can use them.


----------



## Coloradorunner

Dioxide45 - Yes, Brian knows about it and got copies of their responses back when I did it.


----------



## farsighted99

dioxide45 said:


> The only difference is during what time of year you can use them.



Okay, so that's nice. But what exactly do you mean?  Does gold plus have higher MF's than say, gold?

What was the point of having that distinction anyway?


----------



## dioxide45

farsighted99 said:


> Okay, so that's nice. But what exactly do you mean?  Does gold plus have higher MF's than say, gold?
> 
> What was the point of having that distinction anyway?


MFs are usually the same. Gold Plus is usually slightly better weeks. Some resorts (mostly those in CA desert) have both gold and gold plus season. I suspect it is more for marketing and sales than anything else. For those resorts they could have sold the gold as silver instead, but silver doesn't sound as good. At SBP the highest season is gold plus, then the next one down is gold. They could have just made the highest eason Platinum. Though it may also have something to do with SO allocations. Looking at the SO chart, there are patterns to how the SOs are allocated and the season associated with those SOs.


----------



## lrwilliams1

Linda Wrape Williams said:


> It says on my deed  Bella Florida Condominium.  We've owned it since 2002 but we are now 76 and not good health.  Our children do not want a timeshare.   We need to not own it anymore.



Hi Linda, I am interested in your Vistana timeshare.  Have you already sold yit? How many StarOptions do you own?

LaTonya


----------



## dioxide45

lrwilliams1 said:


> Hi Linda, I am interested in your Vistana timeshare.  Have you already sold yit? How many StarOptions do you own?
> 
> LaTonya


See post #79


----------



## SteelerGal

I received a reply regarding my deedback for WDW Biennial.  Was told that they were not taking back biennial contracts at this time but I can send in my info.  Until then, use the external market.   

It would be beneficial if the website notated annual contracts only at this time.


----------



## DannyTS

why would they not take EOY contracts back? They put all contracts  into a trust so what difference does it make? To me it sounds like a lame excuse not to take your contract. I bet if you had an OF Hawaii they would take it back (not that you would give it to them)


----------



## SteelerGal

It doesn’t take much to add the minimum requirements.  Instead they are having ppl send in inquiries and then cherry picking.


----------



## DannyTS

SteelerGal said:


> It doesn’t take much to add the minimum requirements.  Instead they are having ppl send in inquiries and then cherry picking.


I suspected all along the buyback programs are all about picking up valuable inventory for free


----------



## jabberwocky

DannyTS said:


> why would they not take EOY contracts back? They put all contracts  into a trust so what difference does it make? To me it sounds like a lame excuse not to take your contract. I bet if you had an OF Hawaii they would take it back (not that you would give it to them)



This is probably true - although they don't put the OF deeds into Flex. WFlex has a huge amount of WDW Weeks that have been added to the trust already (3422 WDW weeks vs total 6221 Hawaii weeks over 4 resorts).  Given most demand for weeks from Flexers is for Hawaii weeks I suspect they will snap up more Hawaii contracts if offered for free.


----------



## Monterey sunshine

TUGBrian said:


> According to ARDA, vistana resorts (including sheraton and westin) have an official deedback/surrender program with info available here:
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/exit
> 
> adding this as a sticky for this forum for those who might be in these situations (and hope to funnel away some from upfront fee scammers)


I’m new to this site so bear with me.  I contacted Vistana and they are willing to take my two flex weeks back, at no cost to me (we won’t mention the $$$$$$$ I spent to buy the two weeks).  They immediately started the process.  Now I’m nervous.  What am I missing?


----------



## dioxide45

Monterey sunshine said:


> I’m new to this site so bear with me.  I contacted Vistana and they are willing to take my two flex weeks back, at no cost to me (we won’t mention the $$$$$$$ I spent to buy the two weeks).  They immediately started the process.  Now I’m nervous.  What am I missing?


They already got your money, they will turn it around and get someone else's next. They are getting cheap inventory to sell. The sad thing is that you likely didn't buy that long ago since Sheraton Flex isn't that old. So what you spent for what you got isn't a great deal. Not trying to rub salt in the wound, but if they got paid once and are getting it back basically for free, it is cheaper than building new resorts.


----------



## Monterey sunshine

dioxide45 said:


> They already got your money, they will turn it around and get someone else's next. They are getting cheap inventory to sell. The sad thing is that you likely didn't buy that long ago since Sheraton Flex isn't that old. So what you spent for what you got isn't a great deal. Not trying to rub salt in the wound, but if they got paid once and are getting it back basically for free, it is cheaper than building new resorts.


We drank the koolaid and originally bought two weeks in Hawaii.  Never used it so traded Hawaii for Flex.  Tired of paying maintenance fees for something we never use.  Feel like we are cutting our losses by giving it back so we won’t have to pay maintenance anymore


----------



## jabberwocky

Monterey sunshine said:


> We drank the koolaid and originally bought two weeks in Hawaii.  Never used it so traded Hawaii for Flex.  Tired of paying maintenance fees for something we never use.  Feel like we are cutting our losses by giving it back so we won’t have to pay maintenance anymore



Did you buy Sheraton Flex or Westin Flex?


----------



## Monterey sunshine

Sheraton flex


----------



## durrod

I have an EOY too and they said they were not taken my type of ownership at this time.
SBP resort gold plus.


----------



## AbelowDS

Got the paperwork on Thursday. Already notarized an back in the mail to them.   Woo hoo. Bye bye 2 of my timeshare weeks


----------



## PcflEZFlng

AbelowDS said:


> Got the paperwork on Thursday. Already notarized an back in the mail to them.   Woo hoo. Bye bye 2 of my timeshare weeks


That's encouraging news for those of us hoping/waiting for them to take back EOY contracts as well!


----------



## Fredflintstone

DeniseM said:


> I don't believe ARDA - I have never heard of someone deeding back their Vistana TS.



Isn’t ARDA a lobby group FOR the resorts and timeshare companies? I know they try to fee owners in efforts to get a donation. However, from what I see, their interests and lobby is mainly for resorts and timeshare developers.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AbelowDS

Fredflintstone said:


> Isn’t ARDA a lobby group FOR the resorts and timeshare companies? I know they try to fee owners in efforts to get a donation. However, from what I see, their interests and lobby is mainly for resorts and timeshare developers.
> 
> Hi.  There were no fees to me for giving back my 2 timeshares. Financial disclosure was included with the paperwork and it showed them as picking up the fees for transfer and recording of the deed.  Also,
> These are deeded back to Marriott according to the contract.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

Had a very positive phone call today with a number of Marriott executives relating to the deedback program.

The goal is indeed to work towards a solution that provides vse owners an exit strategy for all vse timeshares, but given the scope of this merger it is going to be a long process (not just deedback related), and that is perfectly understandable.

as it is now, there should be a solution for north american vse owners to surrender unwanted (non delinquent/paid off) ownerships using the link in the original thread.  so for anyone that is still being told no whos ownership fits that description, please email the details and the reply to tugadmin@tug2.net  and I will see what I can do.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> Had a very positive phone call today with a number of Marriott executives relating to the deedback program.
> ...as it is now, there should be a solution for north american vse owners to surrender unwanted (non delinquent/paid off) ownerships using the link in the original thread.  so for anyone that is still being told no whos ownership fits that description, please email the details and the reply to tugadmin@tug2.net  and I will see what I can do.


Thanks Brian. I sent an email to them yesterday using the link, and when they reply, I'll let you know. I was already told "no" for my EOY contract last month when I called them on the phone. Hoping their answer will be different this time, but to say that I am not optimistic would be an understatement!


----------



## BeckyLane

durrod said:


> I have a one premium bedroom gold plus that l’m trying to give away and wil be calling them about the deedback program.


. Could you clarify “deedback” for me? We own at the Lagunamar-1bd float annual. Haven’t been able to really use it...not totally paid off. Probably looking to get rid of it sooner rather than later unless someone can help us figure out the best use for it.


----------



## dioxide45

BeckyLane said:


> . Could you clarify “deedback” for me? We own at the Lagunamar-1bd float annual. Haven’t been able to really use it...not totally paid off. Probably looking to get rid of it sooner rather than later unless someone can help us figure out the best use for it.


What season do you own? It could have some resale value regardless of the season. If you want to get rid of it, you could also offer it up for free in the Free Timeshare Givaways forum.


----------



## BeckyLane

dioxide45 said:


> What season do you own? It could have some resale value regardless of the season. If you want to get rid of it, you could also offer it up for free in the Free Timeshare Givaways forum.


According to my deed, Gold plus. Week 43 (but that’s just for their inventory purposes- on the contract). I haven’t paid it off yet so not sure if giving it away is the best idea. The thing I’m trying to understand is that when we purchased we have 44k points to use based on our contract and full weeks. However, we can’t do that anymore because the values for each day (for an entire week) exceed the total number of points our 1bd is worth. So...is this legit for a deeded property? I didn’t receive any docs stating this change nor do i know where to find a disclaimer for changing ownership/rules in the contract. Someone please help point me in the right direction!


----------



## VacationForever

BeckyLane said:


> According to my deed, Gold plus. Week 43 (but that’s just for their inventory purposes- on the contract). I haven’t paid it off yet so not sure if giving it away is the best idea. The thing I’m trying to understand is that when we purchased we have 44k points to use based on our contract and full weeks. However, we can’t do that anymore because the values for each day (for an entire week) exceed the total number of points our 1bd is worth. So...is this legit for a deeded property? I didn’t receive any docs stating this change nor do i know where to find a disclaimer for changing ownership/rules in the contract. Someone please help point me in the right direction!


What you bought was a week in the Gold Plus season.  The points value, i.e. Staroptions has not changed. You can still book a week in the same unit type within the season.  If you want to book during Platinum season week at WLR you won't have enough.  You can bank your staroptions to extend use for 2 years and that way you have more staroptions.  You need to look at the Staroption chart by resort, size and week to figure out how many Staroptions are required.  

Here is the chart: https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazo...assets/pdf/charts/staroptions_value_chart.pdf

Westin Lagunamar chart is on page 8.


----------



## Monterey sunshine

VacationForever said:


> What you bought was a week in the Gold Plus season.  The points value, i.e. Staroptions has not changed. You can still book a week in the same unit type within the season.  If you want to book during Platinum season week at WLR you won't have enough.  You can bank your staroptions to extend use for 2 years and that way you have more staroptions.  You need to look at the Staroption chart by resort, size and week to figure out how many Staroptions are required.
> 
> Here is the chart: https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazo...assets/pdf/charts/staroptions_value_chart.pdf
> 
> Westin Lagunamar chart is on page 8.


Please explain EOY.


----------



## VacationForever

Monterey sunshine said:


> Please explain EOY.


What about EOY?  If you own an every other year week, you can bank your Staroptions and you have 2 years from the current use year to use them.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Monterey sunshine said:


> Please explain EOY.


Acronym for Every Other Year. Simply put, it means you have use of the timeshare every other year (otherwise known as biennial use). In the case of maintenance fees (MF), with EOY use even though still you pay them every year, you pay only half of what you would otherwise pay with an annual timeshare. In the case of Vistana, you would receive your StarOptions once every other year instead of every year.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

PcflEZFlng said:


> Thanks Brian. I sent an email to them yesterday using the link, and when they reply, I'll let you know. I was already told "no" for my EOY contract last month when I called them on the phone. Hoping their answer will be different this time, but to say that I am not optimistic would be an understatement!



I received a reply from them today. As expected, no deedback was offered. Their reply included the following language summarizing my options:

*"...If you choose to wait and sell through Marriott Vacation Club, please advise us in your response and we will register your interest*. All owners are registered in date order and are contacted once an option to sell becomes available. While waiting to sell, continue using your ownership and maintain current account balances. Be aware that the sale of your timeshare is similar to a real estate transaction, it is subject to market demand and therefore, it is difficult to predict a timeframe to sell.

*Sell on the Open Market:*

This option affords you the opportunity to set your own price and to begin the resale process at any time. We recommend that you avoid companies that ask for upfront fees..."


----------



## AbelowDS

Happy to say that the deedback of 2 of my units is complete. Thank you to everyone who helped. This is a real blessing


----------



## TUGBrian

PcflEZFlng said:


> I received a reply from them today. As expected, no deedback was offered. Their reply included the following language summarizing my options:
> 
> *"...If you choose to wait and sell through Marriott Vacation Club, please advise us in your response and we will register your interest*. All owners are registered in date order and are contacted once an option to sell becomes available. While waiting to sell, continue using your ownership and maintain current account balances. Be aware that the sale of your timeshare is similar to a real estate transaction, it is subject to market demand and therefore, it is difficult to predict a timeframe to sell.
> 
> *Sell on the Open Market:*
> 
> This option affords you the opportunity to set your own price and to begin the resale process at any time. We recommend that you avoid companies that ask for upfront fees..."


please email me the details at tug@tug2.net if you have not already done so if this was a us based paid off ownership.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> please email me the details at tug@tug2.net if you have not already done so if this was a us based paid off ownership.


I did earlier, but it's been awhile so I'll send it to you again. Thanks.

Edited to add: Just sent.


----------



## md8287

This is very interesting given life changes going on right now. I own many weeks, both seasons, at Westin Lagunamar and many platinum at Harborside. For anyone that has done a deedback have you done some but not all of your weeks? I’m not sure if I am ready to “give” back as I have not tried to sell yet but would value some guidance. TIA


----------



## rog2867

blondietink said:


> I think this is good news for those of us who are aging and have difficulty traveling any more and/or don't want to burden our children/grandchildren with yearly fees.



You don't have to leave your timeshare to anyone, keep it in your name and when the time comes someone just needs to notify them.  Just because you have rights of survivorship doesn't mean you have to leave it to anyone.  someone please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## jabberwocky

The Lagunamar will probably have some resale value.  Better to get some cash from them (or even give away) and have someone else use them than give back to Vistana to be stuck in a trust.  It does take time to get rid of them, but if you are enjoying them you can gradually give them away.  

Harborside will be more problematic as most weeks have no value because of high MF.  I don't believe Vistana is doing deedbacks for them either.



md8287 said:


> This is very interesting given life changes going on right now. I own many weeks, both seasons, at Westin Lagunamar and many platinum at Harborside. For anyone that has done a deedback have you done some but not all of your weeks? I’m not sure if I am ready to “give” back as I have not tried to sell yet but would value some guidance. TIA


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> please email me the details at tug@tug2.net if you have not already done so if this was a us based paid off ownership.


Now that I (and presumably some others) have forwarded our US-based ownership information, what happens next? Is it being taken up with Marriott by your contact person?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, i forward your ownership details to my marriott contact who "should" get it in the hands of the right person and for the successes in the past you will be contacted via phone or email to inform you of the change of decision (should it happen).

its been surprisingly successful sofar, i hope it works for you as well unless there is some hidden detail about your ownership that I am not aware of etc.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Thanks Brian. Nothing at all unusual about my ownership, that I'm aware of. Unless they meant to exclude biennial contracts but didn't say so.


----------



## durrod

I also have a Sheraton week trying to deedback or buyback to them.
And it’s also an every other year. I sent Brian the details by email


----------



## PcflEZFlng

durrod said:


> I also have a Sheraton week trying to deedback or buyback to them.
> And it’s also an every other year. I sent Brian the details by email


Yup, I remember your posts. Here's to wishing us good luck!


----------



## got4boys

durrod said:


> I also have a Sheraton week trying to deedback or buyback to them.
> And it’s also an every other year. I sent Brian the details by email


Any luck on the deed back on every other year units?


----------



## PcflEZFlng

got4boys said:


> Any luck on the deed back on every other year units?


None so far. Been turned down twice - once by phone and once by email. Still hoping Brian's contact can get some movement on this.


----------



## durrod

No luck so far in deeding back my eoy


----------



## needvaca

Vistana is generally buying back weeks to put in their Flex trusts.
maybe the Flex plans are not able to hold EOY deeds in their trusts, so therefore Vistana has no commercial reason to buy them back?


----------



## Fredflintstone

durrod said:


> No luck so far in deeding back my eoy



Which State is your timeshare located?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

needvaca said:


> Vistana is generally buying back weeks to put in their Flex trusts.
> maybe the Flex plans are not able to hold EOY deeds in their trusts, so therefore Vistana has no commercial reason to buy them back?


IIRC, for a while when Marriott had their buyback program in the early days of the DC trust, they weren't taking back or ROFR EOY weeks. Though now they don't seem to have any issues. Perhaps something extra needs to be done in order to be able to start taking them back?


----------



## durrod

Fredflintstone said:


> Which State is your timeshare located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Myrtle beach, South Carolina. Sheraton Broadway Plantation Resort


----------



## Fredflintstone

durrod said:


> Myrtle beach, South Carolina. Sheraton Broadway Plantation Resort



Ok,

Please check out the laws here:


https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/south-carolina-timeshare-foreclosure-right-cancel-laws.html

Oh my, South Carolina has non judicial, anti deficiency timeshare foreclosure laws. Hmmmmm.  





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS

This thread has gotten quite long. I read a couple of pages, and am not sure what the situation is. Perhaps someone can write an update to this thread describing the current situation?  Brian, would you be willing to place an update in your original post of this thread, summarizing the Vistana deedback situation?


----------



## TUGBrian

good idea, as it appears the important "update" info does not show up till page 7!

(here is the link for it)  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-deedback-program.291395/page-7#post-2335398

ill update the original post to include this info.


----------



## ocdb8r

Do we know if Westin St. John is included currently?


----------



## TUGBrian

only timeshares located within the continental US (including hawaii) are currently included in the deedback program.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

And they must be annual, not biennial contracts. They're not taking back EOY ones, at least for now.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ocdb8r said:


> Do we know if Westin St. John is included currently?



If VGV phase - prior to H.Irma, the VGV HOA was taking deeds back. These WERE either been auctioned off, or bought by VSE (SVO) from the VGV HOA.  iirc, this has occurred three times over the years.
The WSJ thread has captured these sales.


----------



## goaliedave

TUGBrian said:


> ok, more info.  I have had one person confirm they were rejected via this program because they were trying to give back a non us based timeshare in the vistana system.
> 
> sadly this program is only for US based ownerships at the current time.  so if you are looking to give back a US based vistana/sheraton/westin timeshare and are rejected by this program or told it doesnt exist, please contact me!


just seeing this. I have 2 weeks of 2BR Lockoffs St Augustine to give away.  is it still on?

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

goaliedave said:


> just seeing this. I have 2 weeks of 2BR Lockoffs St Augustine to give away.  is it still on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


just sent details by message Brian, thanks for your help!

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

did you contact the vistana deedback department and were rejected?


----------



## ocdb8r

DavidnRobin said:


> If VGV phase - prior to H.Irma, the VGV HOA was taking deeds back. These WERE either been auctioned off, or bought by VSE (SVO) from the VGV HOA.  iirc, this has occurred three times over the years.
> The WSJ thread has captured these sales.



Thanks - I am aware but always had the impression these were only cases where there were already serious delinquencies on the account (which I'd like to avoid).  Bottom line, I am currently able to cover my MF (and have been) but we don't feel we're getting value any more given how high the fees have gotten and we've not been able to go every year (and while we've used the Staroptions most years, this is a total loss on value for us).  I'll reach out to see if they would take the deed back.


----------



## DavidnRobin

ocdb8r said:


> Thanks - I am aware but always had the impression these were only cases where there were already serious delinquencies on the account (which I'd like to avoid).  Bottom line, I am currently able to cover my MF (and have been) but we don't feel we're getting value any more given how high the fees have gotten and we've not been able to go every year (and while we've used the Staroptions most years, this is a total loss on value for us).  I'll reach out to see if they would take the deed back.



As Vistana won’t take this back since this deedback doesn’t apply to WSJ - I would contact Phil Schrag directly if this is a VGV VOI.


----------



## CPNY

I have some SVV units I’m looking to deedback. An EOYO 2 Bedroom (Bella) Platinum and possibly the 2 bedroom platinum (KW) lockoff. Do you think these are worth selling or just getting out of them? Both usage begins 2021 since I have SO reserved with the lockoff. I guess I could try eBay. Do you have to buy new interests to deedback?


----------



## tschwa2

CPNY said:


> I have some SVV units I’m looking to deedback. An EOYO 2 Bedroom (Bella) Platinum and possibly the 2 bedroom platinum (KW) lockoff. Do you think these are worth selling or just getting out of them? Both usage begins 2021 since I have SO reserved with the lockoff. I guess I could try eBay. Do you have to buy new interests to deedback?


You do not have to buy new interests to deedback but it has been reported that they are not accepting EOY units although it certainly wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## byeloe

CPNY said:


> I have some SVV units I’m looking to deedback. An EOYO 2 Bedroom (Bella) Platinum and possibly the 2 bedroom platinum (KW) lockoff. Do you think these are worth selling or just getting out of them? Both usage begins 2021 since I have SO reserved with the lockoff. I guess I could try eBay. Do you have to buy new interests to deedback?


Bella and key west would definitely have some sales value


----------



## Carol C

So, without reading 8 pages of postings, can someone say if they are doing deedbacks for Sheraton Broadway Plantation? Thx!


----------



## TUGBrian

as a recap, if you have a US based vistana ownership (non us based ownerships do not qualify at the current time) that is not currently delinquent, and does not have a loan attached...they should accept it back.

if you are told otherwise when you contact the deedback department (info/link in first post), please email me your account details to tug@tug2.net and I will forward it on to someone who will look into it.

please only forward me the information if you have already contacted the deedback department and been told no (or they arent taking back weeks etc).

*also if you have forwarded me your information and not heard anything back from me, or marriott...please resend it again and i will send a followup email!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> as a recap, if you have a US based vistana ownership (non us based ownerships do not qualify at the current time) that is not currently delinquent, and does not have a loan attached...they should accept it back.


Well, they also said they aren't taking back any EOY contracts. They turned me down twice.


----------



## TUGBrian

please reforward me your information, id like to get an official answer on that from my marriott contact.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> please reforward me your information, id like to get an official answer on that from my marriott contact.


I'll send it to you again so you can use it for reference. Though it turns out that in my case, I tried to give it away on TUG and Vistana is now taking it by exercising ROFR. Probably because I already paid the 2020 MF.


----------



## TUGBrian

geez...right hand def does not know what the left hand is doing.

hopefully regular reporting of this will get things cleaned up sooner rather than later.


----------



## dioxide45

PcflEZFlng said:


> I'll send it to you again so you can use it for reference. Though it turns out that in my case, I tried to give it away on TUG and Vistana is now taking it by exercising ROFR. Probably because I already paid the 2020 MF.


What resort are you selling that has ROFR?


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I have some SVV units I’m looking to deedback. An EOYO 2 Bedroom (Bella) Platinum and possibly the 2 bedroom platinum (KW) lockoff. Do you think these are worth selling or just getting out of them? Both usage begins 2021 since I have SO reserved with the lockoff. I guess I could try eBay. Do you have to buy new interests to deedback?


They should be fairly easy to sell. You could probably get $500-$1000 from that EOY 2BR Bella (as long as it is a 2BR dedicated unit). Just list it on the TUG Marketplace for free (if you have an active membership).

The KW LO unit will sell if you are patient enough. Probably could get a couple thousand out of it by listing it as indicated above. Don't give mandatory weeks back to Vistana. That should be criminal.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

dioxide45 said:


> What resort are you selling that has ROFR?


Westin Mission Hills.


----------



## goaliedave

Don't think they want any more back. Brian asked his contact to call me a month ago and they never did. Mine will just go into default.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> They should be fairly easy to sell. You could probably get $500-$1000 from that EOY 2BR Bella (as long as it is a 2BR dedicated unit). Just list it on the TUG Marketplace for free (if you have an active membership).
> 
> The KW LO unit will sell if you are patient enough. Probably could get a couple thousand out of it by listing it as indicated above. Don't give mandatory weeks back to Vistana. That should be criminal.


Yeah I was never going to give it back. It’s just Jan and MF season lol. I def do not need all of these any longer. I’d like to keep the two bedroom and the one bedroom, get rid of the lock off and EOYO


----------



## TUGBrian

goaliedave said:


> Don't think they want any more back. Brian asked his contact to call me a month ago and they never did. Mine will just go into default.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk




to be clear, my contact at Marriott isnt contacting owners directly...I merely forward the denials from members to him and I assume he gets them to the person who will handle it properly.  Given he is a high level executive at Marriott, i dont expect him to be calling anyone directly.

however if you still have not had any response from Marriott after sending me your info, send it again and I will again submit it to him a 2nd time and inquire as to the issue.

I have no problems continuing to forward owner who are rejected to him as he made it very clear he wants to know what is going on and get it sorted out.  so please dont think its a bother to me to resend me the info if you are still being told no!

Sadly I only ever hear back from the folks who successfully hear back from Vistana and got the deedbacks done, so if that isnt the case (but again, if its delinquent or still has a loan attached, this does not apply) please send me an email to tug@Tug2.net with the details!

Ive no reason to let this go given the conversation I personally had with my contact at Marriott...so keep giving me the ammo to forward on to him to get this right!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

TUGBrian said:


> *Sadly I only ever hear back from the folks who successfully hear back from Vistana and got the deedbacks done*, so if that isnt the case (but again, if its delinquent or still has a loan attached, this does not apply) please send me an email to tug@Tug2.net with the details!!


Wow, I'm surprised you haven't heard from anyone else who was unsuccessful, as I'll bet there have been plenty of others who have tried to deedback and have been refused. As you already know, I was turned down twice. I have no doubt that you forwarded my info to your contact, and I for one appreciate all your efforts. Although my case is now moot because of their taking it by ROFR.


----------



## SteelerGal

I was denied WDW Gold Plus EOYE this summer.  I think MVC is grabbing any and all Platnium weeks.  Well at a certain price point.


----------



## TUGBrian

have you contacted the department in the first link recently?  if they still say no please forward me your info!


----------



## goaliedave

as others posted, it seems like they're too selective ... can't blame them, it's all about the $$. thx for trying.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## halsey

Just want to confirm that Vistana/Marriott is not taking back WSJ deeds, specifically VGV


----------



## TUGBrian

correct, only timeshares located in the states qualify for these deedbacks at this time.


----------



## Leon29

Does US based include Westin St. John’s usvi?


----------



## dioxide45

Leon29 said:


> Does US based include Westin St. John’s usvi?


Not according to post #222 that Brian was responding to.


----------



## durrod

I have my Paid off one premium. Bedroom at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach, SC every other year
highest 9-43; 47 that I been trying to deedback. They denied me twice just saying we were not talking back at this time my ownership. They didn’t specifically said it was because is an EOY. I have not heard anything back from them and I have emailed Bryan but never got back a reply from Marriott. Great resort and excellent trade power on II. I’m just reducing the weeks I own.


----------



## Naniac

durrod said:


> I have my Paid off one premium. Bedroom at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach, SC every other year
> highest 9-43; 47 that I been trying to deedback. They denied me twice just saying we were not talking back at this time my ownership. They didn’t specifically said it was because is an EOY. I have not heard anything back from them and I have emailed Bryan but never got back a reply from Marriott. Great resort and excellent trade power on II. I’m just reducing the weeks I own.



I sent an email asking about the possibility of deeding back an EOY unit I own in CO and I received an offer back within two days. Paperwork has been started and should be complete within 90 days.

If you haven’t reached out recently, you may want to try again.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

When I approached them last fall, they did specifically tell me they weren't taking back any biennial contracts, but to check back "next year" because they might start doing so. Perhaps that time is now here!


----------



## Smalls

Was told yesterday to look for a deedback program later this year for harborside.


----------



## tschwa2

Smalls said:


> Was told yesterday to look for a deedback program later this year for harborside.


Hope it is true.


----------



## durrod

PcflEZFlng said:


> When I approached them last fall, they did specifically tell me they weren't taking back any biennial contracts, but to check back "next year" because they might start doing so. Perhaps that time is now here!



Thanks to your suggestion, I contacted them by email once again as just like you I sent an email to them last fall and was denied the deed back option. This time they were really quick replying and offered the relinquish/deedback as an option. I immediately accepted. They say it will take 120-150 days for the process to complete, seems long but I’ll take it. So for those with yearly or biennial I weeks. They are taken them back. Let’s see how it goes.
Thanks tuggers for sharing your experiences.


----------



## durrod

I just received the information from MVC of what to expect. Closing it’s now estimated to be within 90 days.
Glad that I contacted them again today even they as recent as a few months back rejected to deedback.


----------



## winos2

Thanks for the information about Marriott accepting Deed Backs for EOY timeshares.  They accepted my Sheration Desert Oasis EOY-Even timeshare.  Said it might take 150 days.  Hope it is only 90 days.  Down to three timeshares.  We had nine.


----------



## dioxide45

winos2 said:


> Thanks for the information about Marriott accepting Deed Backs for EOY timeshares.  They accepted my Sheration Desert Oasis EOY-Even timeshare.  Said it might take 150 days.  Hope it is only 90 days.  Down to three timeshares.  We had nine.


At this time of the year, you will have to pay 2020 MFs and get 2020 usage. So it won't really matter how long it takes, as long as it isn't more than say 330 days.


----------



## Ken555

winos2 said:


> Thanks for the information about Marriott accepting Deed Backs for EOY timeshares. They accepted my Sheration Desert Oasis EOY-Even timeshare. Said it might take 150 days. Hope it is only 90 days. Down to three timeshares. We had nine.



Wow, I’m surprised no one offered to take SDO off your hands. It’s still a great trader.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow2004

Hi
my first post on this site, thanks for all the useful information
I have been successful in being offered a deed back based on the advice given and using the email address on the forum and am awaiting the paperwork 
i Live in the UK and the instructions state I need to have the paperwork notarised by the US consulate 
does anyone have any advice on this process, is it simple to get done ?
many thanks in advance


----------



## winos2

Ken555 said:


> Wow, I’m surprised no one offered to take SDO off your hands. It’s still a great trader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was week  6 and was a great trader.  Paid $600 for it many years ago.  Traveling is becoming difficult so I opt. out of many timeshares.  Still have my 2 bedroom gold WKV eoy/odd.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

dioxide45 said:


> At this time of the year, you will have to pay 2020 MFs


I'm probably saying the obvious, but this may be a key reason why they're now taking them back (or at least helped move the needle).


----------



## goaliedave

Shadow2004 said:


> Hi
> my first post on this site, thanks for all the useful information
> I have been successful in being offered a deed back based on the advice given and using the email address on the forum and am awaiting the paperwork
> i Live in the UK and the instructions state I need to have the paperwork notarised by the US consulate
> does anyone have any advice on this process, is it simple to get done ?
> many thanks in advance


I went to the consulate. It was easy. Found the consulate website, they had an online schedule where i made an appointment, it was done on the spot. Originally i was 3 weeks out but kept checking for cancellations and sure enough got an earlier one. Strangley, they did not allow any bags so leave everything in your car.

I'm in Canada - hopefully it's the same in UK.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

very pleased to see folks who were originally rejected getting accepted now!

id like to think we had some part in that, but either way....im glad owners are finding solutions that dont involved upfront fee scammers!


----------



## alexb

Are they now taking back vistana us based timeshares from uk owners


----------



## PcflEZFlng

durrod said:


> I just received the information from MVC of what to expect. Closing it’s now estimated to be within 90 days.
> Glad that I contacted them again today even they as recent as a few months back rejected to deedback.


That sounds about right. Our transfer documents arrived yesterday, just a month after they notified us. We signed them and sent them back this morning. The paperwork said the transaction will close within 2 weeks after they receive the signed docs.


----------



## goaliedave

dioxide45 said:


> At this time of the year, you will have to pay 2020 MFs and get 2020 usage. So it won't really matter how long it takes, as long as it isn't more than say 330 days.


Marriott wanted the extra year MF ... hence all the late 2019 refusals 'miraculously' getting approved now. The Marriott guy i talked to in October had informed me.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

.


----------



## goaliedave

.


----------



## SteelerGal

l am trying again and will let you know final results.


----------



## Shadow2004

alexb said:


> Are they now taking back vistana us based timeshares from uk owners



I had a very fast response from them within a few days accepting a deedback my unit is Vistana falls and i am in UK owner, the person responding to my emails is very helpful so if you are interested I would certainly give it a try, an email doesn't cost anything to ask i guess.


----------



## alexb

Thanks for your response which email did you sent it to


----------



## Shadow2004

resale.operations@vacationclub.com


----------



## alexb

Thanks


----------



## texfamily1

I sent them an email last Tuesday about deeding back my westin kierland villas and have not heard from them.  Does it take longer than a week to hear something from them? I haven't paid the maintenance fees yet and wanted to know if we do pay the maintenance fees and then they accept to take back the unit, would we still have the ability to use the unit? I would prefer not to have to pay them but if I do pay then I would like to be able to rent it to recoup some of the money paid.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

texfamily1 said:


> I sent them an email last Tuesday about deeding back my westin kierland villas and have not heard from them.  Does it take longer than a week to hear something from them? I haven't paid the maintenance fees yet and wanted to know if we do pay the maintenance fees and then they accept to take back the unit, would we still have the ability to use the unit? I would prefer not to have to pay them but if I do pay then I would like to be able to rent it to recoup some of the money paid.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


Generally, at this time of the year they will take 2021 first use, you pay 2020 and get the usage.


----------



## texfamily1

dioxide45 said:


> Generally, at this time of the year they will take 2021 first use, you pay 2020 and get the usage.


Yeah I guess that makes sense.  I should have contacted them earlier last year, but we decided to try to sell it but we didn't get anyone that was interested.  Thanks for the info, I hope they contact me soon.


----------



## VacationForever

texfamily1 said:


> I sent them an email last Tuesday about deeding back my westin kierland villas and have not heard from them.  Does it take longer than a week to hear something from them? I haven't paid the maintenance fees yet and wanted to know if we do pay the maintenance fees and then they accept to take back the unit, would we still have the ability to use the unit? I would prefer not to have to pay them but if I do pay then I would like to be able to rent it to recoup some of the money paid.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


What season is your WKV?  It is valuable if it is in the platinum season.


----------



## Travelkat

texfamily1 said:


> I sent them an email last Tuesday about deeding back my westin kierland villas and have not heard from them.  Does it take longer than a week to hear something from them? I haven't paid the maintenance fees yet and wanted to know if we do pay the maintenance fees and then they accept to take back the unit, would we still have the ability to use the unit? I would prefer not to have to pay them but if I do pay then I would like to be able to rent it to recoup some of the money paid.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


I contacted Vistana and offered my EOY Key West property as well as my Sheraton Vistana EOY Amelia property, both had outstanding maintenance dues, they accepted the properties and sent me the process information, I completed it (which included getting the deeds notarized) timely and it was done! I did not pay anything nor did I have to pay the delinquent dues. Total time was about 6 weeks.


----------



## Travelkat

I forgot to answer your first question, yes it took about 2-3 weeks before I got the overnight fedex papers. And the timeshares were not available to me to use again. But I was happy to have them gone! Now I am in the process of contacting Wyndham to get rid of my Club Access membership.


----------



## Travelkat

Travelkat said:


> I forgot to answer your first question, yes it took about 2-3 weeks before I got the overnight fedex papers. And the timeshares were not available to me to use again. But I was happy to have them gone! Now I am in the process of contacting Wyndham to get rid of my Club Access membership.


Oh by the way, I think you should call them rather than email them.


----------



## dioxide45

Travelkat said:


> I contacted Vistana and offered my EOY Key West property as well as my Sheraton Vistana EOY Amelia property, both had outstanding maintenance dues, they accepted the properties and sent me the process information, I completed it (which included getting the deeds notarized) timely and it was done! I did not pay anything nor did I have to pay the delinquent dues. Total time was about 6 weeks.


If your Key West was Prime season, you could have easily sold it for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## JudyS

I haven't had time to read this whole thread, but my take-away is:
Many Vistana weeks are being accepted for deedbacks.
Biennial weeks are not being accepted at this time.
Loans on the timeshare must be paid off.

Are there fees involved? 

Also, I do I understand correctly that 2020 annual fees must be paid (and the current owner can still have the 2020 usage?)


----------



## TUGBrian

they should be accepting any US based ownerships, yes it must be paid off (and not delinquent in fees)...there should be no charge to utilize this program.


----------



## Joshadelic

So they're actually buying deeds back? If so, what's my Sheraton Desert Oasis TRUE plat small 1br and my 2br L/O at Vistana Villages worth? Anyone know? This seems a little weird...


----------



## tschwa2

Joshadelic said:


> So they're actually buying deeds back? If so, what's my Sheraton Desert Oasis TRUE plat small 1br and my 2br L/O at Vistana Villages worth? Anyone know? This seems a little weird...


98% are just deed back, no money for or from you.  I think both of those would be just a deed back.  Perhaps some of the Hawaii weeks would get a buy back offer.  _Maybe_ a ski week platinum at Westin Riverfront, _maybe platinum _Westin Kierland.


----------



## CPNY

Joshadelic said:


> So they're actually buying deeds back? If so, what's my Sheraton Desert Oasis TRUE plat small 1br and my 2br L/O at Vistana Villages worth? Anyone know? This seems a little weird...


If your LO is in Bella or key west you can prob get a few hundred bucks for it. I would think they would take the SDO back or even the orlando back.


----------



## ocdb8r

TUGBrian said:


> they should be accepting any *US based ownerships*, yes it must be paid off (and not delinquent in fees)...there should be no charge to utilize this program.



Minor quibble, but this is not 100% correct as WSJ is in fact part of the US but is not being accepted for the deedback program.


----------



## TUGBrian

sadly the virgin islands are just a US territory.

It was mentioned earlier that only resorts that reside within US states are being accepted, my apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Travelkat

JudyS said:


> I haven't had time to read this whole thread, but my take-away is:
> Many Vistana weeks are being accepted for deedbacks.
> Biennial weeks are not being accepted at this time.
> Loans on the timeshare must be paid off.
> 
> Are there fees involved?
> 
> Also, I do I understand correctly that 2020 annual fees must be paid (and the current owner can still have the 2020 usage?)


Both of my Vistana properties had no loans ( as I had bought them off EBay for $1 each, and both were Biennial, I finished the deed back program with them in December 2019.


----------



## Travelkat

Travelkat said:


> Both of my Vistana properties had no loans ( as I had bought them off EBay for $1 each, and both were Biennial, I finished the deed back program with them in December 2019.


There were no fees.


----------



## Travelkat

However I just called Vistana for a deed back on my Scottsdale property and they told me the maintenance dues must be current.


----------



## Travelkat

texfamily1 said:


> I sent them an email last Tuesday about deeding back my westin kierland villas and have not heard from them.  Does it take longer than a week to hear something from them? I haven't paid the maintenance fees yet and wanted to know if we do pay the maintenance fees and then they accept to take back the unit, would we still have the ability to use the unit? I would prefer not to have to pay them but if I do pay then I would like to be able to rent it to recoup some of the money paid.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


After requesting the deed back directly by telephone, it took about 3 weeks to receive the fed ex package from Vistana. I had it notarized, and immediately sent it back. I never heard anything else from them, however when I checked my account, both properties were no longer listed. I do no know about being able to still use the property, but I sincerely doubt it, and I was just happy to have them gone, since it was so hard to book the vacation I wanted. Best wishes!


----------



## Travelkat

Here is the direct phone number for Westin Kierland Villas 866 682-4547, I just called them.


----------



## goaliedave

ocdb8r said:


> Minor quibble, but this is not 100% correct as WSJ is in fact part of the US but is not being accepted for the deedback program.


Yes using the proper terminology is important. Only ts in usa states not territories

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

Travelkat said:


> However I just called Vistana for a deed back on my Scottsdale property and they told me the maintenance dues must be current.


Yes and get it in pre-october. Last year in October they stopped accepting and said wait forcthe new year, obviously wanting to collect another set of MF

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdb8r

TUGBrian said:


> sadly the virgin islands are just a US territory.
> 
> It was mentioned earlier that only resorts that reside within US states are being accepted, my apologies for the confusion.



Thanks, Brian.  I was aware as we covered this earlier in the thread....but what properties are covered keeps getting asked, and the answer always "properties in the US".  The US Virgin Islands are in the US, follow US law and have their own US Federal Court so I think it would be reasonable for someone to interpret that to be included in the generic response.

As an aside, I don't quite understand why WSJ would be excluded given the above (other than Vistana/MVC lack of interest in picking up inventory at the property).  There is no complicated registration or title procedure (like could be the case for foreign properties).  It seems like Vistana has excluded it just because they can defend it by saying it's not in the "States."  The whole thing smacks of bs; the whole purpose of the programs are to relieve those uninterested or unable to pay their maintenance fees.  I see no legitimate reason for excluding ANY properties.  They've done the legwork to be able to sell in all these jurisdictions, they should be able to do the legwork to take a deedback if they actually care about making the industry healthy.


----------



## tschwa2

ocdb8r said:


> Thanks, Brian.  I was aware as we covered this earlier in the thread....but what properties are covered keeps getting asked, and the answer always "properties in the US".  The US Virgin Islands are in the US, follow US law and have their own US Federal Court so I think it would be reasonable for someone to interpret that to be included in the generic response.
> 
> As an aside, I don't quite understand why WSJ would be excluded given the above (other than Vistana/MVC lack of interest in picking up inventory at the property).  There is no complicated registration or title procedure (like could be the case for foreign properties).  It seems like Vistana has excluded it just because they can defend it by saying it's not in the "States."  The whole thing smacks of bs; the whole purpose of the programs are to relieve those uninterested or unable to pay their maintenance fees.  I see no legitimate reason for excluding ANY properties.  They've done the legwork to be able to sell in all these jurisdictions, they should be able to do the legwork to take a deedback if they actually care about making the industry healthy.


While it might follow US federal laws, most timeshares are regulated by state and county laws so there may be something in the laws that cover SJ that may be the problem.  Off the top of my head I am not sure if Marriott accepts deed backs from St Thomas.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, im not sure what the legal issue is for them not including resorts outside the US in the program (harborside was a huge talking point during the convo, and one where owners truly are a bit stuck with a relatively unsellable timeshare)...

they did admit the goal was to include them all, but for now only those that reside within the US (states) are eligible.


----------



## Henry M.

The US Virgin Islands are a protectorate of the United States, but they are not one of the fifty United States of America ...


----------



## dioxide45

ocdb8r said:


> Thanks, Brian.  I was aware as we covered this earlier in the thread....but what properties are covered keeps getting asked, and the answer always "properties in the US".  The US Virgin Islands are in the US, follow US law and have their own US Federal Court so I think it would be reasonable for someone to interpret that to be included in the generic response.
> 
> As an aside, I don't quite understand why WSJ would be excluded given the above (other than Vistana/MVC lack of interest in picking up inventory at the property).  There is no complicated registration or title procedure (like could be the case for foreign properties).  It seems like Vistana has excluded it just because they can defend it by saying it's not in the "States."  The whole thing smacks of bs; the whole purpose of the programs are to relieve those uninterested or unable to pay their maintenance fees.  I see no legitimate reason for excluding ANY properties.  They've done the legwork to be able to sell in all these jurisdictions, they should be able to do the legwork to take a deedback if they actually care about making the industry healthy.


I think the issue with WSJ is that they haven't yet added those weeks to the Westin Flex trust, so they don't want to take something back that is hard to resell again and has a high annual MF. Once they get them in to the trust in an ongoing basis, I would suspect buybacks for WSJ to start up. It took Marriott a few years after DC Trust inception for them to start adding Frenchman's Cove weeks to the DC Trust. Perhaps some other legal hurdles to go through with timeshares there before they can be added to a US based land trust.


----------



## JudyS

So, has anyone been refused for an annual week, with no loan and dues paid up, in the US? (I'm still not clear about every-other-year weeks -- one person said theirs was taken back, and other people say theirs was refused.)


----------



## goaliedave

JudyS said:


> So, has anyone been refused for an annual week, with no loan and dues paid up, in the US? (I'm still not clear about every-other-year weeks -- one person said theirs was taken back, and other people say theirs was refused.)


Me in November 2019, SVV. They said we are not taking any more, pay the 2020 MF and try again.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauphine

Hello I could use some quick feedback from one of you knowledgeable folks.  We bought an annual lock off unit at Princeville in 2014 but have never gone back due to several circumstances.   We have been pressured to buy into the flex at other resorts but have resisted investing any more money.  We just signed at Vistana Villages to convert this into Sheraton flex with an investment of some additional funds, getting a modest number of new options, 3 Star Elite status, and 99K hotel points, with about a 15% reduction in our high maintenance fee.  It makes sense for us to have better access on the East Coast, and the possibility of using some Marriott properties, so the flex seemed to have appeal for us, although investing more money to do so is painful.  The rep made some of the same arguments that are mentioned in this thread as far as the advisability to get into the flex due to the upcoming changes with Marriott, which they conceded not to be finalized as yet, which was a factor in our decision.  We have been able to book the resorts we want because we go off peak.  Our kids aren't interested in the timeshare so my concern is 10 years down the road we won't be able to get out of this commitment in some reasonable manner, and having the flex might exacerbate this situation.  So, am I overstating the risk of no exit option, or do we hold onto the Princeville deeded option for now?  Are we more likely to be able to dispose of the deeded property, even though Princeville is not too appealing?  We have only have about 4 days to call off this purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## CPNY

Travelkat said:


> After requesting the deed back directly by telephone, it took about 3 weeks to receive the fed ex package from Vistana. I had it notarized, and immediately sent it back. I never heard anything else from them, however when I checked my account, both properties were no longer listed. I do no know about being able to still use the property, but I sincerely doubt it, and I was just happy to have them gone, since it was so hard to book the vacation I wanted. Best wishes!


What did you own at WKV? They prob don’t need much inventory in Orlando for flex. They have enough I’m sure


----------



## CPNY

goaliedave said:


> Me in November 2019, SVV. They said we are not taking any more, pay the 2020 MF and try again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Is it mandatory?


----------



## winstoda

Thank you all for all the great information in this thread. I reached out via email and after about a week received a response that my every other year Sheraton Vistana Resort contract was eligible for a deed back. Current year fees are paid up and I’ll retain my usage reservation for later this year. Very happy!


----------



## tschwa2

goaliedave said:


> Me in November 2019, SVV. They said we are not taking any more, pay the 2020 MF and try again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


It's common for developers who accept deed backs to not accept them after October unless you prepay the following years MF's.  Although they can get the deed back done in 3-4 weeks; if you don't get the paper work notarized quickly or there is some hiccup in the deeding process it can take 8 weeks or more and then the developer would immediately be responsible.  

Wyndham is an exception because of the monthly MF's.  

As people realize MF will soon be due, they probably start getting 3-4 times as many requests which would also slow the process down.  Vistana lets you use the week once you pay the fees but you want to use it sooner rather than later and no later than 8-10 weeks before the end of the year.  

If you are thinking about doing a deed back in 2020 you will want to start it sooner rather than later.


----------



## JudyS

Dauphine said:


> Hello I could use some quick feedback from one of you knowledgeable folks.  We bought an annual lock off unit at Princeville in 2014 but have never gone back due to several circumstances.   We have been pressured to buy into the flex at other resorts but have resisted investing any more money.  We just signed at Vistana Villages to convert this into Sheraton flex with an investment of some additional funds, getting a modest number of new options, 3 Star Elite status, and 99K hotel points, with about a 15% reduction in our high maintenance fee.  It makes sense for us to have better access on the East Coast, and the possibility of using some Marriott properties, so the flex seemed to have appeal for us, although investing more money to do so is painful.  The rep made some of the same arguments that are mentioned in this thread as far as the advisability to get into the flex due to the upcoming changes with Marriott, which they conceded not to be finalized as yet, which was a factor in our decision.  We have been able to book the resorts we want because we go off peak.  Our kids aren't interested in the timeshare so my concern is 10 years down the road we won't be able to get out of this commitment in some reasonable manner, and having the flex might exacerbate this situation.  So, am I overstating the risk of no exit option, or do we hold onto the Princeville deeded option for now?  Are we more likely to be able to dispose of the deeded property, even though Princeville is not too appealing?  *We have only have about 4 days to call off this purchase*.  Thanks!



Rescind immediately!  Follow the instruction exactly. Send your letter U.S. Express mail, return receipt requested.

You can pick up some Flex points for free if you really want some. Your Princeville can probably be sold for cash. 

We "*have resisted investing any more money. *" Your impulse there was correct. Stick to it. Do NOT throw good money after bad!


----------



## shorep

The last 'presentation' we attended was at Vistana,Orlando,Marriots people gave a run down of the merger, Vistana at the bottom of white board in terms of value and Marriots at the top of the board as the premier product, we were given the impression that Marriots had taken charge rather than a merger.Did not buy what was on offer, Vistana options to full Marriot system,I suppose,(even after the 'manager' appeared), and we left, after 3hours(30 minutes of your time!!),none the wiser with our dollar loaded credit card, which we promptly spent in Orlando malls!!Anybody else confused by recent presentations since the Marriot/Vistana tie up.?


----------



## JanT

I was surprised today when I contacted MVWC about a deedback on our EOY, Silver Week at SDO.  I figured they wouldn't do it but within an hour I received an email that said they will and to give them all the info.  Was pretty happy about that.


----------



## tinkerbell2

I have a EOY SBP 2BR LO that I wish to get rid of . Any chance they will take it back ?


----------



## dioxide45

tinkerbell2 said:


> I have a EOY SBP 2BR LO that I wish to get rid of . Any chance they will take it back ?


It doesn't hurt to call them and ask.


----------



## SteelerGal

I finally got a response.  I agreed to do the deedback program, was given 7 days to reply.  I have to pay a yr of fees and Vistana takes ownership 2022 since we are EOYE.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

SteelerGal said:


> I finally got a response.  I agreed to do the deedback program, was given 7 days to reply.  I have to pay a yr of fees and Vistana takes ownership 2022 since we are EOYE.


Glad to see this. I know you'd been trying for some time.


----------



## Bird01

Seems a fair way to do it.


----------



## tinkerbell2

same for me , they accepted the deed back as long as annual dues are paid. Thanks TUG !
Quick question : they are asking that I get the papers notarized at US embassy ( I live in Canada ) ... I live 10 hours away ! I don't understand why they don't accept Canadian notary.... anyone with similar experience ?


----------



## TUGBrian

pleased to see more and more successes!


----------



## goaliedave

tinkerbell2 said:


> same for me , they accepted the deed back as long as annual dues are paid. Thanks TUG !
> Quick question : they are asking that I get the papers notarized at US embassy ( I live in Canada ) ... I live 10 hours away ! I don't understand why they don't accept Canadian notary.... anyone with similar experience ?


Yup US embassy or consulate. They do online booking of appointments. Im in Ottawaso it was great. Alternatively, drive across the border to the closest UPS etc you can find one googling.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky

tinkerbell2 said:


> same for me , they accepted the deed back as long as annual dues are paid. Thanks TUG !
> Quick question : they are asking that I get the papers notarized at US embassy ( I live in Canada ) ... I live 10 hours away ! I don't understand why they don't accept Canadian notary.... anyone with similar experience ?


There should be a consulate closer than that. We had to go to the YYC consulate to sign the deed for our purchase of a week last year. Actual process is easy once you are there. Just a pain in the butt.


----------



## tschwa2

tinkerbell2 said:


> same for me , they accepted the deed back as long as annual dues are paid. Thanks TUG !
> Quick question : they are asking that I get the papers notarized at US embassy ( I live in Canada ) ... I live 10 hours away ! I don't understand why they don't accept Canadian notary.... anyone with similar experience ?


They won't accept Canadian notary because the law for property deed transfers in the US (not just Vistana, and not just timeshares) requires notarization by US notary.


----------



## byeloe

tschwa2 said:


> They won't accept Canadian notary because the law for property deed transfers in the US (not just Vistana, and not just timeshares) requires notarization by US notary.


we haven't had any problems with Canadian notary on our resale purchases of SVV and WLR(not deeded)


----------



## tschwa2

byeloe said:


> we haven't had any problems with Canadian notary on our resale purchases of SVV and WLR(not deeded)


Only the seller has to have a deed notarized.  WLR may not need it at all since it isn't deeded.  I don't know.  When you go to sell or do a deed back on SVV it will require a US notary.


----------



## goaliedave

tschwa2 said:


> They won't accept Canadian notary because the law for property deed transfers in the US (not just Vistana, and not just timeshares) requires notarization by US notary.


Wrong. It depends on the resort / state. My purchases have been 50-50.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> Only the seller has to have a deed notarized.  WLR may not need it at all since it isn't deeded.  I don't know.  When you go to sell or do a deed back on SVV it will require a US notary.


Chances are the recorder didn't even verify that it was a US or Canadian notary. In Orange County FL (where SVV is), you could send them a gum wrapper and they would record it.


----------



## dioxide45

goaliedave said:


> Wrong. It depends on the resort / state. My purchases have been 50-50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


It certainly wouldn't be based on the resort. A resort may or may not accept it, but that doesn't make the transfer legal and it could be challenged or cause problems with title down the road.


----------



## goaliedave

tschwa2 said:


> Only the seller has to have a deed notarized. WLR may not need it at all since it isn't deeded. I don't know. When you go to sell or do a deed back on SVV it will require a US notary.


Wrong. I've been buyer and had to get notarization.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

goaliedave said:


> Wrong. I've been buyer and had to get notarization.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


I believe only Louisiana requires a deed to be notarized by both the seller and the buyer? Where was the property located that you purchased? You are telling a lot of people they are wrong without actually providing any details to these transactions you speak of.


----------



## goaliedave

dioxide45 said:


> I believe only Louisiana requires a deed to be notarized by both the seller and the buyer? Where was the property located that you purchased? You are telling a lot of people they are wrong without actually providing any details to these transactions you speak of.


Others have posted the same. Perhaps starting a list would be more helpful than unsubstantiated 'never' posts.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2

There are a number of resale companies that require you as a buyer to get something notarized but that is just a company policy.  There are also developers that may require some sort of notarization before they would allow the transfer again that would be the resort policy not a legal requirement.  I was not aware of any states with Vistana deeds that require the buyer to have a notarized signature in order to record the deed.

When it is a resort policy or a resale company policy they may allow you to use a Canadian notary.  In order to legally record a deed all 50 states require the seller to notarize the deed (with a US notary) and some may require additional witnesses.


----------



## byeloe

tschwa2 said:


> Only the seller has to have a deed notarized.  WLR may not need it at all since it isn't deeded.  I don't know.  When you go to sell or do a deed back on SVV it will require a US notary.


We also sold SVV without problem with canadian notary.  And each of our purchases of WLR required a notary


----------



## goaliedave

tschwa2 said:


> There are a number of resale companies that require you as a buyer to get something notarized but that is just a company policy. There are also developers that may require some sort of notarization before they would allow the transfer again that would be the resort policy not a legal requirement. I was not aware of any states with Vistana deeds that require the buyer to have a notarized signature in order to record the deed.
> 
> When it is a resort policy or a resale company policy they may allow you to use a Canadian notary. In order to legally record a deed all 50 states require the seller to notarize the deed (with a US notary) and some may require additional witnesses.


As you can see from others' posts you need to do more research. Perhaps searching for the threads on notaries and reading them would be quickest way for you to catch up.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

byeloe said:


> We also sold SVV without problem with canadian notary. And each of our purchases of WLR required a notary


Yes, there are many posts here on tug of buyers using Canadian noraries. Not unusual for USA folk to learn about Canada 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## needvaca

so I emailed resale.operations@vacationclub.com  and asked them to deed back my EOY SVV Bella 2BR gold with 67,100 staroptions, and they emailed me back in 2 hours saying they'll take it.  They're sending me the deedback packet for me to sign and notarize.  That was quick. 
Now I'm 2nd guessing myself if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## sageone

tinkerbell2 said:


> I have a EOY SBP 2BR LO that I wish to get rid of . Any chance they will take it back ?


Any Luck?  I have EOY 1 BR LO I would like to get rid of


----------



## needvaca

needvaca said:


> so I emailed resale.operations@vacationclub.com  and asked them to deed back my EOY SVV Bella 2BR gold with 67,100 staroptions, and they emailed me back in 2 hours saying they'll take it.  They're sending me the deedback packet for me to sign and notarize.  That was quick.
> Now I'm 2nd guessing myself if I want to keep it or not.


I just received that Fedex packet yesterday.  signed and notarized all the paperwork today and fedex'd back with their fedex label. 
So easy


----------



## JudyS

Has anyone had Sheraton/Westin agree to a deedback lately? I have  a bunch of Sheratons that I rent out, but I'm not sure anyone will be renting them this year. If Sheraton would just take a deedback, that might be the best option for me. But, I din't know if Covid-19 has stalled their deedback program.

Also, Needvaca, how long was it from when you asked to do a deedback, and when you got your paperwork?


----------



## needvaca

JudyS said:


> Also, Needvaca, how long was it from when you asked to do a deedback, and when you got your paperwork?


 1 month to get paperwork


----------



## josh2268

JudyS said:


> Has anyone had Sheraton/Westin agree to a deedback lately? I have  a bunch of Sheratons that I rent out, but I'm not sure anyone will be renting them this year. If Sheraton would just take a deedback, that might be the best option for me. But, I din't know if Covid-19 has stalled their deedback program.
> 
> Also, Needvaca, how long was it from when you asked to do a deedback, and when you got your paperwork?



The deed back program is still running, I initiated mine this week.


----------



## needvaca

needvaca said:


> 1 month to get paperwork


and my deed is now gone from my Vistana account as of Tuesday.  That took only 10 days from when I sent in my paperwork.  Fast.


----------



## SteelerGal

Just sent back my ppwk.  The process begins.


----------



## Pipercub925

I deeded back a 2 bedroom lockoff at Westin Desert Willow in 2019.  I paid the fees at the beginning of the year, and then I contacted them, by phone, telling them I wanted to deed it back to them.  At first they sent paperwork to fill out as if I wanted to sell it, but telling me they were not currently purchasing anything, but they would hang on to the paperwork in case that changed.  I contacted them again, by email and said I just wanted to deed it back to them.  It ended up being about a 4 or 5 month process before I received paperwork saying the deedback was complete.   The only cost on my end was the cost of a notary when doing the paperwork, so it was a fairly easy and painless process.


----------



## 47vampire

I had called to ask some questions about banking options for a unit I had for sale. They offered deed back at no cost and gave me 7 days to respond. I have started the process on 2 units. One is PGA in FL which has been difficult to do anything with so I am pleased. It was jointly owned and the other owner died and FL is difficult to resolve this type of issue without spending a lot of money.


----------



## SteelerGal

It’s finally completed.  Our WDW has been transferred back.


----------



## Ginny LASKOWITZ

TUGBrian said:


> According to ARDA, vistana resorts (including sheraton and westin) have an official deedback/surrender program with info available here:
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/exit
> 
> adding this as a sticky for this forum for those who might be in these situations (and hope to funnel away some from upfront fee scammers)
> 
> *the most recent update to this program for folks that dont want to read thru 8 pages of replies!)  However the summary is that Marriott is indeed working towards taking back any US based Vistana ownership that is both paid off and not delinquent in fees.  However as they work thru the migration/merger, there are some expected growing pains!*
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-deedback-program.291395/page-7#post-2335398




I am in contact with the Vistana deed back program, it is real and I will be doing the deed back with no compensation for my 2 timeshares.  It will be nice to get out of the annual $6000 fees.  I will receive no compensation.


----------



## needvaca

Ginny LASKOWITZ said:


> I am in contact with the Vistana deed back program, it is real and I will be doing the deed back with no compensation for my 2 timeshares.  It will be nice to get out of the annual $6000 fees.  I will receive no compensation.


Ginny- what do you own?  Sometimes there is value if you sell it. You can list it on TUG. 
If you let us know, we can tell you if there’s value


----------



## winegarden

I deeded back two Vistana properties. I chose the two with the highest cost per StarOption. Very fast initial response. Yes, a notary was required. Final paperwork took several weeks. Be sure to use or deposit (Interval International) your week before deeding back. You can do that, and they advised me to do that.


----------



## Jamy

I guess hell has frozen over. They have agreed to take my Broadway plantation unit back! They gave me seven days to accept their offer. I will miss being able to use RCI to trade into Las Vegas, but I think I will miss it less than the maintenance fees.


----------



## KACTravels

Jamy said:


> I guess hell has frozen over. They have agreed to take my Broadway plantation unit back! They gave me seven days to accept their offer. I will miss being able to use RCI to trade into Las Vegas, but I think I will miss it less than the maintenance fees.


RCI Extra Vacations and Last Call are always available for Las Vegas. And for very close to the Exchange Fee.


----------



## Jamy

KACTravels said:


> RCI Extra Vacations and Last Call are always available for Las Vegas. And for very close to the Exchange Fee.



I won't have RCI access after this, but I may look into actually buying a share in Las Vegas. As I tend to go there at least once a year.


----------



## KACTravels

Jamy said:


> I won't have RCI access after this, but I may look into actually buying a share in Las Vegas. As I tend to go there at least once a year.


I am not sure why...you can stay an RCI member without a property


----------



## CPNY

needvaca said:


> Ginny- what do you own?  Sometimes there is value if you sell it. You can list it on TUG.
> If you let us know, we can tell you if there’s value


Hope it’s not something of value....


----------



## Jamy

KACTravels said:


> I am not sure why...you can stay an RCI member without a property



I didn't know that was possible! How does that work?  They say on their site that "RCI's core business is exchange vacations – helping timeshare owners to exchange their vacation ownership for time at other affiliated resorts. So, to enjoy exchange benefits through RCI®, you must own a timeshare to exchange."


----------



## vacationtime1

Jamy said:


> I didn't know that was possible! How does that work?  They say on their site that "RCI's core business is exchange vacations – helping timeshare owners to exchange their vacation ownership for time at other affiliated resorts. So, to enjoy exchange benefits through RCI®, you must own a timeshare to exchange."



RCI doesn't know that you sold your timeshare.  As long as you pay membership fees, you can remain -- and purchase Last Calls, etc.


----------



## dioxide45

vacationtime1 said:


> RCI doesn't know that you sold your timeshare.  As long as you pay membership fees, you can remain -- and purchase Last Calls, etc.


That only works on the RCI weeks side though? Not RCI Points?


----------



## KACTravels

Jamy said:


> I didn't know that was possible! How does that work?  They say on their site that "RCI's core business is exchange vacations – helping timeshare owners to exchange their vacation ownership for time at other affiliated resorts. So, to enjoy exchange benefits through RCI®, you must own a timeshare to exchange."


I actually am not sure, but I had paid for 3 years RCI membership and lost my exchange unit (due to bankruptcy) and I can still make Extra and Last Call reservations.


----------



## Eric B

From the RCI Help Library on the points side regarding your account after selling your ownership (emphasis added):

*Will my RCI account number be transferred to the new owner?*
If you want to keep your RCI account to use your remaining deposits, confirmed vacations or Extra VacationsSM getaways, you can keep your RCI membership. If you want to transfer everything, including any prepaid membership fees, then you will transfer the RCI membership and RCI account number to the new owner.


----------



## FranMoroz

blondietink said:


> I think this is good news for those of us who are aging and have difficulty traveling any more and/or don't want to burden our children/grandchildren with yearly fees.


Your relatives are not required to pay your timeshare fees once you are deceased.


----------



## tschwa2

Interestingly the original webpage https://www.vistana.com/exit , from this discussion has been updated so that they only mention that you might want to sell at some point.  They do say they have agents that will help you "explore your options"  but no where does it mention anything about a deed back program available. It also has this foot note so the exit program now sounds like it is just an excuse to try to get you to trade in and buy more.

"This material is intended to encourage the sale of Vistana Signature Experiences all-villa resort interests classified by state legislation as timeshare sales. This is neither an offer to sell nor a solicitation of offers to buy in any state or other jurisdiction in which registration requirements have not been met. Vistana Signature Network™ is a registered Exchange Program.

THIS ADVERTISING MATERIAL IS BEING USED FOR THE PURPOSE OF SOLICITING SALES OF TIMESHARE INTERESTS."


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> Interestingly the original webpage https://www.vistana.com/exit , from this discussion has been updated so that they only mention that you might want to sell at some point.  They do say they have agents that will help you "explore your options"  but no where does it mention anything about a deed back program available. It also has this foot note so the exit program now sounds like it is just an excuse to try to get you to trade in and buy more.
> 
> "This material is intended to encourage the sale of Vistana Signature Experiences all-villa resort interests classified by state legislation as timeshare sales. This is neither an offer to sell nor a solicitation of offers to buy in any state or other jurisdiction in which registration requirements have not been met. Vistana Signature Network™ is a registered Exchange Program.
> 
> THIS ADVERTISING MATERIAL IS BEING USED FOR THE PURPOSE OF SOLICITING SALES OF TIMESHARE INTERESTS."


Did the page ever mention a deedback program? I didn't think that it did. Wasn't it just to call and explore your options. I suspect the disclosure is a state mandate in Florida and other states since they are by definition selling timeshare interests. Did that not exist previously? The no longer offer their trade in program like they were doing for people to buy Flex points.


----------



## TUGBrian

given how many folks are successfully able to deed back their vistana ownerships, id have to say the program still works even if the website doesnt specifically cater to it.


----------



## tschwa2

dioxide45 said:


> Did the page ever mention a deedback program? I didn't think that it did. Wasn't it just to call and explore your options. I suspect the disclosure is a state mandate in Florida and other states since they are by definition selling timeshare interests. Did that not exist previously? The no longer offer their trade in program like they were doing for people to buy Flex points.


I thought it did mention options including deed back but maybe it did not.   I did do a deed back on a single unit last year.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I thought it did mention options including deed back but maybe it did not.   I did do a deed back on a single unit last year.


I don't ever recall it mentioning what the actual options are. They probably don't really want to box themselves in and want to leave their options open.


----------



## winegarden

I just contacted Vistana two days ago and received a response to deedback  my last ownership. Apparently it is still working.

Alan


----------



## tschwa2

winegarden said:


> I just contacted Vistana two days ago and received a response to deedback  my last ownership. Apparently it is still working.
> 
> Alan


I sent in an inquiry Monday 8/31 and got the automated response that I would be contacted in 3 business days.  I haven't received anything else.  I guess I will try again.


----------



## shorep

tinkerbell2 said:


> same for me , they accepted the deed back as long as annual dues are paid. Thanks TUG !
> Quick question : they are asking that I get the papers notarized at US embassy ( I live in Canada ) ... I live 10 hours away ! I don't understand why they don't accept Canadian notary.... anyone with similar experience ?


I told them the USA embassy in UK were on limited business due to corona virus and lack of on site staffs I used a notary local to me, emailed the documents for approval, then sent them via courier, all have arrived in Littleton CO,keep you posted on developments.


----------



## shorep

TUGBrian said:


> given how many folks are successfully able to deed back their vistana ownerships, id have to say the program still works even if the website doesnt specifically cater to it.


Just been emailed from FNF,(the company finalising my deedback@Vistana),three weeks time it will be concluded, can furnish email address of the people I have dealt with at the company&Marriot vacations, no smoke, no mirrors or snake oil treatment used


----------



## Ewiike

We want to give back our Sheraton week , and they accepted it.
But! Be aware! You have thirty days to make a reservation if you didn't used 2020 week yet and also 30 days for 2021, plus they simply close your access to your vistana.com account , because they are " in the process to close your account".
I'm very upset about it , especially the vistana.com.They didn' tell us this when we called first...


----------



## controller1

Ewiike said:


> We want to give back our Sheraton week , and they accepted it.
> But! Be aware! You have thirty days to make a reservation if you didn't used 2020 week yet and also 30 days for 2021, plus they simply close your access to your vistana.com account , because they are " in the process to close your account".
> I'm very upset about it , especially the vistana.com.They didn' tell us this when we called first...



Are you able to call and make your reservation?


----------



## winegarden

controller1 said:


> Are you able to call and make your reservation?





Ewiike said:


> We want to give back our Sheraton week , and they accepted it.
> But! Be aware! You have thirty days to make a reservation if you didn't used 2020 week yet and also 30 days for 2021, plus they simply close your access to your vistana.com account , because they are " in the process to close your account".
> I'm very upset about it , especially the vistana.com.They didn' tell us this when we called first...


That came as a surprise to me, too, especially since I had already deeded back two others. I guess when it’s your last one, they close your online access to everything And then warn you that you only have 30 to use what you still have.


----------



## Ewiike

controller1 said:


> Are you able to call and make your reservation?


Yes we are , but needless to say , it's much easier to make a reservation yourself when you can see your options and points. We wanted to visit Phoenix to look around if we want to buy a retirement home in Arizona next year , but also spend some time in Myrtle Beach with my niece. And It's not fair , to block my access to my account when this year is a completely normal year , they have the whole 2021 to " close my account".


----------



## Ewiike

winegarden said:


> That came as a surprise to me, too, especially since I had already deeded back two others. I guess when it’s your last one, they close your online access to everything And then warn you that you only have 30 to use what you still have.


At least they should warn you before they block your access , or at least wait the 30 days! We were in a process to make a reservstion in Myrtle Beach but I had to wait until Monday(Oct.19) b/c of a doctor's appointment to finalize the date, and to my suprise I just couldn't get to my account.


----------



## shorep

Bummer,as soon as they found out we did not want them anymore they responded in predictable childish fashion, but at least we got our retaliation in first, not able to access the account to pay the MF they are not going to get, and will not have to fill in an online survey, enjoy the freedom.!


----------



## Ewiike

shorep said:


> Bummer,as soon as they found out we did not want them anymore they responded in predictable childish fashion, but at least we got our retaliation in first, not able to access the account to pay the MF they are not going to get, and will not have to fill in an online survey, enjoy the freedom.!


They told us that we have to pay next year MF , I don't get it why , but at least we can use it...


----------



## shorep

Ewiike said:


> They told us that we have to pay next year MF , I don't get it why , but at least we can use it...


The MF of $1500 will go towards the car finance payoff,I will send Vistana a photo of the car!!


----------



## shorep

The 747 I usually fly on to the USofA is in bits at the aircraft graveyard in Wales,the $1500 saved from MF will go towards car finance payment.


----------



## Ewiike

shorep said:


> The MF of $1500 will go towards the car finance payoff,I will send Vistana a photo of the car!!


So how? You simply don't pay the MF?


----------



## shorep

Was unable to use it 2020 due to no fly rule to north america,next year the same rules might still be in force, cannot afford to pass over money and not receive goods/services in return most cases the credit card company would be busy getting the payment back.!!


----------



## shorep

Ewiike said:


> So how? You simply don't pay the MF?


Not advocating MF non payment, in our case we have been owners since 1988,cannot leave the UK to travel to USA,told Vistana the problem, and the credit card company we paid our 2020 MF on, but instead of taking up their offer to retrieve payment, based on no goods/service forthcoming, we decided to bale out.The link from chief tuggers inc was spot on, had the reply and sent documents by return email, it is a mixed feeling moment but everybody has to draw their own line.Now we have new pandemic rules in UK,2021 could be more of the same.I was in the airline industry and had concessional travel so TS was a good product way back when, my views of the company are not positive, but I do have the tug teeshirt now!!


----------



## Ewiike

shorep said:


> Not advocating MF non payment, in our case we have been owners since 1988,cannot leave the UK to travel to USA,told Vistana the problem, and the credit card company we paid our 2020 MF on, but instead of taking up their offer to retrieve payment, based on no goods/service forthcoming, we decided to bale out.The link from chief tuggers inc was spot on, had the reply and sent documents by return email, it is a mixed feeling moment but everybody has to draw their own line.Now we have new pandemic rules in UK,2021 could be more of the same.I was in the airline industry and had concessional travel so TS was a good product way back when, my views of the company are not positive, but I do have the tug teeshirt now!!


Oh , ok , thx. I didn't pay attentions , I just see that you're in the UK! Good luck! We'll deposit this and next year's week to II and hopefully we can use it next year!


----------



## shorep

Hope that works for you, by far the best plan to keep hold of the options you have, might even open new vacation options.


----------



## YYJMSP

shorep said:


> Was unable to use it 2020 due to no fly rule to north america,next year the same rules might still be in force, cannot afford to pass over money and not receive goods/services in return most cases the credit card company would be busy getting the payment back.!!



Curious, not sure how a charge-back for "not received goods/services" would apply to MFs -- you're not really making a hotel reservation that couldn't be provided by the property.  You're paying your annual dues on something you already own.  It would be closer to saying you want to charge-back your property taxes on a vacation property you own because you couldn't get there this year...  And hasn't the property given you a way to defer your usage (with restrictions) in to the next year, so you haven't actually lost anything at this time?


----------



## shorep

YYJMSP said:


> Curious, not sure how a charge-back for "not received goods/services" would apply to MFs -- you're not really making a hotel reservation that couldn't be provided by the property.  You're paying your annual dues on something you already own.  It would be closer to saying you want to charge-back your property taxes on a vacation property you own because you couldn't get there this year...  And hasn't the property given you a way to defer your usage (with restrictions) in to the next year, so you haven't actually lost anything at this time?


Not willing to carry over my star options to 2021 was the start of the falling out between Vistana and us, customer service admitted he had not understood the fact I was unable to leave UK to travel to USA,sort of went south rapidly after that, which started the deedback.I'm with you on the return of funds to credit card but they did start the procedure,but I stopped it, conditions of deedback is MF paid up.


----------



## JDK

TUGBrian said:


> According to ARDA, vistana resorts (including sheraton and westin) have an official deedback/surrender program with info available here:
> 
> https://www.vistana.com/exit
> 
> adding this as a sticky for this forum for those who might be in these situations (and hope to funnel away some from upfront fee scammers)
> 
> *the most recent update to this program for folks that dont want to read thru 8 pages of replies!)  However the summary is that Marriott is indeed working towards taking back any US based Vistana ownership that is both paid off and not delinquent in fees.  However as they work thru the migration/merger, there are some expected growing pains!*
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-deedback-program.291395/page-7#post-2335398


We deeded back our Vistana Fountains I “floating” week to Marriott in Nov 2019. They didn’t pay us anything but paid all closing, transfer and recording fees. We did receive copies of all documentation, including recorded deed transferring title to Marriott. Very smooth procedure. We had to pay the maintenance fee for 2020, but were able to bank that week. Contact number was 866-682-4547, Ext. 2. I don’t know if this deed back programs is still offered. Good luck!


----------



## liongate88

Is the deed back program applicable to resale TS also? Or only for developer purchased Thanks


----------



## alexb

Resales


----------



## needvaca

liongate88 said:


> Is the deed back program applicable to resale TS also? Or only for developer purchased Thanks


Yes, I am in the process of deeding back my resale Sheraton Broadway Plantation now.


----------



## winegarden

2 of my three were resale.


----------



## amanven

I have a resale SVR float week.  I still use it or exchange it yearly and I have gotten good exchanges with it. I can't help but wonder though if I should take advantage of this deedback program if or while I can (use it or lose it so to speak) and travel by other means instead.  Opinions??


----------



## shorep

Have received email today from Chicago title timeshare inc with attached documents completed for the feedback of Vistana cascades, very pleased with the way the company made the transaction easy for us, the link worked tell the tug master.


----------



## BBTMom

Hi, I finally called that phone number listed on https://www.vistana.com/exit
And I was able to deedback my unit from Westin Mission Hills.
They gave me the option to get all the documents via email or fedex.
But since there is one pager I have to sign and mail back, I chose the less-environmental option of fedex.

Yes, I do have to pay MF for 2021 but I get to use it one more time.
The deedback offers relief of NOT paying $2K+ going forward.
This is the "best" outcome since I will never want to "transfer" this burden to anyone else.  =)

I had used it religiously for the last 15 years but now that my daughter is in college.  It has lost its appeal and purpose.
I still have two other resales (Florida Bella + Scottsdale) that I purchased after learning all the wisdom for this community.  
I am very thankful to you all.

Here's to a bright 2021 and lets all say "Good riddance to 2020"!!


----------



## 47vampire

My Sheraton Broadway Plantation deedback was also a resale, 2 bedroom lock out.


----------



## shorep

No wonder they do not race to the ringing phones at Vistanaland,they must be knee-deep in deedbacks and drowning in staroptions,HoHOHO.


----------



## BBTMom

Ewiike said:


> We want to give back our Sheraton week , and they accepted it.
> But! Be aware! You have thirty days to make a reservation if you didn't used 2020 week yet and also 30 days for 2021, plus they simply close your access to your vistana.com account , because they are " in the process to close your account".
> I'm very upset about it , especially the vistana.com.They didn' tell us this when we called first...


Hi, for the 2021 usage, do you know if we can just "bank" it with Interval or if we can "bank" it with Vistana?  Do we have to actually reserve somewhere and not able to make changes?  Thank you.


----------



## BBTMom

BBTMom said:


> Hi, for the 2021 usage, do you know if we can just "bank" it with Interval or if we can "bank" it with Vistana?  Do we have to actually reserve somewhere and not able to make changes?  Thank you.



FYI - I called the Resell Department to clarify and they said:
1.  I can make a reservation with those 2021 SO.  Same cancellation and change policies will apply like any regular Vistana reservation.  When the deedback process is closed to completion, online access for that particular deedback property will no longer be available.  So changes/cancellations will need to be made over the phone.
2.  I can bank the 2021 SOs for future use.  Same policy applies if I bank these SOs as regular SOs.
3.  I can bank my 2021 usage with Interval.


----------



## Mauiwmn

After much consideration, we are deeding back both our Princeville weeks.  We have owned there since 2007 after foolishly buying from the developer.

We love the Princeville resort but our needs have changed, it does not rent well and the MF are very high at over $3,100.  Covid has changed our outlook as well. We are retaining our WKOV OF Centers and Kierland Plat weeks as we use those more often, rent well, are mandatory resorts and have lower MF.  We can always use Kierland options to visit Princeville for nearly any non holiday week.

What surprised me was that they offered us $6,500 for the annual week and half that for the EOY.  That is more than you can sell them for in the open market, if you can sell them at all.  It allows us to downsize our timeshare portfolio a bit.  Each sellback has a $750 closing fee which is deducted from the sales price.

I asked what our other weeks were worth to deed back and wanted to share that info as well.  I think these are way low.

WKOV OF Center-~$16,000
Kierland Plat 2 bedroom-~$4,000

The rep I dealt with was very pleasant and very knowledgeable.   The deedback program is a separate Marriott division.  They cannot see any usage info or reservations on their systems.  You have 30 days to book your 2021 usage after you agree to the deed back and you cannot change usage dates, etc after the 30 day period.  You also have to pay the 2021 MF prior to initiating the sellback process.


----------



## Meadowlark

I am glad I found this site and the last post is what I need

I have 2 full and 1 EOY at the princeville. 

I will be happy to get out as the MF are huge for the 3 properties, even if I have to pay for 2021 - at least it will be over.

I will have a huge tax loss to use on my income tax against other capital gains.


----------



## dioxide45

Meadowlark said:


> I will have a huge tax loss to use on my income tax against other capital gains.


Uhhh, sad to say, but unless you bought this property strictly for business and rental purposes you can't write the losses off on your personal income tax.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> Uhhh, sad to say, but unless you bought this property strictly for business and rental purposes you can't write the losses off on your personal income tax.



Correct, loss on the sale of a timeshare is treated the same as loss on the sale of one's home. It is not deductible and cannot be used to offset capital gains.


----------



## Meadowlark

oh crap! tnx for nothing


----------



## Meadowlark

Well I sent email and they will buy all my units - Thank God I am out of this crap

I assume that I will be able to recoup the 7% Hawaii tax as I have a huge loss


----------



## dioxide45

Meadowlark said:


> Well I sent email and they will buy all my units - Thank God I am out of this crap
> 
> I assume that I will be able to recoup the 7% Hawaii tax as I have a huge loss


Do you live in Hawaii? What tax are you referring to?


----------



## vacationtime1

Meadowlark said:


> Well I sent email and they will buy all my units - Thank God I am out of this crap
> 
> I assume that I will be able to recoup the 7% Hawaii tax as I have a huge loss



You will, but it's a rigamarole.  Hawaii has almost made it into a gross receipts tax upon sale.

You need to complete Hawaii Dept of Taxation Form N-288B -- before the transfer takes place.  Some of the transfer agents will do this form for you; Old Republic is one of them that will.


----------



## ccy

Got an offer from MVW to relinquish my 2/2 annual SVV unit.  Really wish I could at least sell it for what
I paid for maintenance this year.  I still have 2019/2020 untouched and expires this year.


----------



## CPNY

ccy said:


> Got an offer from MVW to relinquish my 2/2 annual SVV unit.  Really wish I could at least sell it for what
> I paid for maintenance this year.  I still have 2019/2020 untouched and expires this year.


Which phase and season in SVV? Maybe you can....


----------



## KACTravels

ccy said:


> Got an offer from MVW to relinquish my 2/2 annual SVV unit.  Really wish I could at least sell it for what
> I paid for maintenance this year.  I still have 2019/2020 untouched and expires this year.


Was this offer unsolicited??


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisMess

Just found this forum and want to say thanks for putting this information out there. I am helping my elderly parents deed back three units (2 in Westin Ka'annapali North, 1 at Princeville). We started the process and are doing FedEx for dealing with the paperwork. I don't think my parents would do well trying to sign electronically. I have a few questions:

How long does the process usually take to get the paperwork sent? They keep telling me 120 days to complete the process but up to 90 days to receive the paperwork. Does this seem normal?
My brother and I are also listed on the deed but are not in the same state as my parents. We are using a power of attorney due to Covid and travel and blah, blah blah. It has to happen this way for various reasons. Has anyone else used a POA for this and were their any issues?
Today we got an unsolicited offer from Timeshare Broker Services. The email had grammatical errors, misspellings and poor syntax. How would they have acquired my parents information? The only other company that I contacted prior to finding the Vistana exit team was Timeshare Exit Team (recommended by Dave Ramsey). Could someone at Vistana sold my parents information? Could there be some connections between Timeshare Broker Services and Timeshare Exit Team? It was very strange. 
When I login to my parents Vistana account, the units are no longer listed. Am I to assume that this means the process is progressing even though I have not heard from Marriott for about a month or so?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## vacationtime1

Are you aware that each of these units has value -- a few thousand dollars each and possibly more depending on what they specifically own?

There are honest brokers who will sell them for you and take their commission out of escrow.

Where are you in the process?


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisMess

vacationtime1 said:


> Are you aware that each of these units has value -- a few thousand dollars each and possibly more depending on what they specifically own?
> 
> There are honest brokers who will sell them and take their commission out of escrow.
> 
> Where are you in the process?



Yes, we have offers from Marriott Vacation Resorts or whatever it is called for a few thousand for each unit. We have already accepted the offers. I probably used the wrong wording in my original post. They are buying back the properties from us. 

I am sure there are honest brokers but going through a process outside of the official company given familial concerns and issues would not be the best course of action. I want simple, straightforward and relatively quick.


----------



## shorep

GetMeOutOfThisMess said:


> Just found this forum and want to say thanks for putting this information out there. I am helping my elderly parents deed back three units (2 in Westin Ka'annapali North, 1 at Princeville). We started the process and are doing FedEx for dealing with the paperwork. I don't think my parents would do well trying to sign electronically. I have a few questions:
> 
> How long does the process usually take to get the paperwork sent? They keep telling me 120 days to complete the process but up to 90 days to receive the paperwork. Does this seem normal?
> My brother and I are also listed on the deed but are not in the same state as my parents. We are using a power of attorney due to Covid and travel and blah, blah blah. It has to happen this way for various reasons. Has anyone else used a POA for this and were their any issues?
> Today we got an unsolicited offer from Timeshare Broker Services. The email had grammatical errors, misspellings and poor syntax. How would they have acquired my parents information? The only other company that I contacted prior to finding the Vistana exit team was Timeshare Exit Team (recommended by Dave Ramsey). Could someone at Vistana sold my parents information? Could there be some connections between Timeshare Broker Services and Timeshare Exit Team? It was very strange.
> When I login to my parents Vistana account, the units are no longer listed. Am I to assume that this means the process is progressing even though I have not heard from Marriott for about a month or so?
> Thanks for any help.


Took us from August,first offer to end of October to final email confirming process complete, and when I signed onto Vistana during the process I could not access the dashboard system page, but they are efficient&polite.Never got my fedex postage back!!!!


----------



## jmhpsu93

GetMeOutOfThisMess said:


> Just found this forum and want to say thanks for putting this information out there. I am helping my elderly parents deed back three units (2 in Westin Ka'annapali North, 1 at Princeville). We started the process and are doing FedEx for dealing with the paperwork. I don't think my parents would do well trying to sign electronically. I have a few questions:
> 
> How long does the process usually take to get the paperwork sent? They keep telling me 120 days to complete the process but up to 90 days to receive the paperwork. Does this seem normal?
> My brother and I are also listed on the deed but are not in the same state as my parents. We are using a power of attorney due to Covid and travel and blah, blah blah. It has to happen this way for various reasons. Has anyone else used a POA for this and were their any issues?
> Today we got an unsolicited offer from Timeshare Broker Services. The email had grammatical errors, misspellings and poor syntax. How would they have acquired my parents information? The only other company that I contacted prior to finding the Vistana exit team was Timeshare Exit Team (recommended by Dave Ramsey). Could someone at Vistana sold my parents information? Could there be some connections between Timeshare Broker Services and Timeshare Exit Team? It was very strange.
> When I login to my parents Vistana account, the units are no longer listed. Am I to assume that this means the process is progressing even though I have not heard from Marriott for about a month or so?
> Thanks for any help.


Any timeshare exit service that contacts you likely got that information from Timeshare Exit Team.  A lot of those scammers are the same people under different entities.  While there is a remote possibility a disgruntled/dismissed employee sold your information I think it's much more likely your contact with TET.

While you might squeeze out a few more dollars through a reputable broker, you're probably making the right decision in doing it through Vistana.


----------



## GetMeOutOfThisMess

Mauiwmn said:


> After much consideration, we are deeding back both our Princeville weeks.  We have owned there since 2007 after foolishly buying from the developer.
> 
> We love the Princeville resort but our needs have changed, it does not rent well and the MF are very high at over $3,100.  Covid has changed our outlook as well. We are retaining our WKOV OF Centers and Kierland Plat weeks as we use those more often, rent well, are mandatory resorts and have lower MF.  We can always use Kierland options to visit Princeville for nearly any non holiday week.
> 
> What surprised me was that they offered us $6,500 for the annual week and half that for the EOY.  That is more than you can sell them for in the open market, if you can sell them at all.  It allows us to downsize our timeshare portfolio a bit.  Each sellback has a $750 closing fee which is deducted from the sales price.
> 
> I asked what our other weeks were worth to deed back and wanted to share that info as well.  I think these are way low.
> 
> WKOV OF Center-~$16,000
> Kierland Plat 2 bedroom-~$4,000
> 
> The rep I dealt with was very pleasant and very knowledgeable.   The deedback program is a separate Marriott division.  They cannot see any usage info or reservations on their systems.  You have 30 days to book your 2021 usage after you agree to the deed back and you cannot change usage dates, etc after the 30 day period.  You also have to pay the 2021 MF prior to initiating the sellback process.



How has the process been for you? You posted this on December 31st. Has the process completed yet?


----------



## ccy

CPNY said:


> Which phase and season in SVV? Maybe you can....


Sorry been busy and just saw this.  It's week 8 in the Bella Phase.
I have already agreed to relinquish my ownership.


----------



## CPNY

ccy said:


> Sorry been busy and just saw this.  It's week 8 in the Bella Phase.
> I have already agreed to relinquish my ownership.


How many SO comes with that? If it’s platinum you may want to rethink that relinquish


----------



## Eric B

CPNY said:


> How many SO comes with that? If it’s platinum you may want to rethink that relinquish



@ccy; that one is a prime/platinum week and would get either 81,000 (if a standard 2 BR) or 95,700 (if a 2 BR LO).  Because it's a mandatory one, you could likely get something for it by selling it or make a fellow tugger happy by passing it along rather than just giving it back to MVW.


----------



## dioxide45

Eric B said:


> @ccy; that one is a prime/platinum week and would get either 81,000 (if a standard 2 BR) or 95,700 (if a 2 BR LO).  Because it's a mandatory one, you could likely get something for it by selling it or make a fellow tugger happy by passing it along rather than just giving it back to MVW.


Yup, now it will just be dumped into the Sheraton Fiex Trust and convert to voluntary.


----------



## CPNY

This is why I wish everyone knew about tug. Seller could have had a buyer quick and made over 1000


----------



## CPNY

ccy said:


> Got an offer from MVW to relinquish my 2/2 annual SVV unit.  Really wish I could at least sell it for what
> I paid for maintenance this year.  I still have 2019/2020 untouched and expires this year.


You may be able to back out see if it’s too late


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> You may be able to back out see if it’s too late


Yup, unless a contract is signed, it isn't a done deal.


----------



## Apache49

Just started the deed back process to MVW, they take back my Vistana Cascades 2 bed from 2022. The Staroptions I banked with Vistana last year have to be used by end of this year, 2021. I have already banked this years weeks with RCI.
i have been told completion is 90 - 120 days. At the moment they are asking for notarisation at US Embassy London which is 200 miles away so hoping I can switch to a local notary.


----------



## Mauiwmn

GetMeOutOfThisMess said:


> How has the process been for you? You posted this on December 31st. Has the process completed yet?



I checked last week and paperwork is moving along.  I was advised I will have paperwork to sign sometime in early April.
Very happy to have moved ahead with selling these 2 weeks, never looked back especially given Kauai’s stricker quarantine rules.


----------



## robertk2012

Ill take it....



ccy said:


> Sorry been busy and just saw this.  It's week 8 in the Bella Phase.
> I have already agreed to relinquish my ownership.


----------



## maggiesmom

Vistana is definitely dragging their feet on taking my Vistana Resort, Orlando back.
Start the process on Dec29,2020.
Still waiting for their people in title department to send me paperwork to sign off.
Come March 29,2021 will be 90 days.
I want to wrap this up and be done with it.


----------



## shorep

Apache49 said:


> Just started the deed back process to MVW, they take back my Vistana Cascades 2 bed from 2022. The Staroptions I banked with Vistana last year have to be used by end of this year, 2021. I have already banked this years weeks with RCI.
> i have been told completion is 90 - 120 days. At the moment they are asking for notarisation at US Embassy London which is 200 miles away so hoping I can switch to a local notary.


We found a local notary in Reading as the US embassy in London told us they were only addressing visa work due to covid and staff issues.Any bank should have a notary, but look online and find someone local to you,they will ask for the documents to peruse then see you a few days later, staff in the office will be the witness group, and send it back Fedex to Littleton CO,costs £50,bargain,notary will charge £80.(which is cheaper than US embassy would have done).Good luck, feel free to fire questions.


----------



## Mauiwmn

We received our paperwork for our 2 Princeville buybacks.  Got docs notarized and sent back same day.  Our paperwork went to my junk email box initially.  Suggest you ask to have docs fed ex to you as many pages to print out and easier delivery vs potential email issues.


----------



## ccy

robertk2012 said:


> Ill take it....



How serious are you? Haven't received any paperwork to sign. Might be 
still be able to cancel the transaction ...


----------



## GrayFal

ccy said:


> How serious are you? Haven't received any paperwork to sign. Might be
> still be able to cancel the transaction ...


@ccy click on the blue user name and send the interested party a message. But also list it here for free.  There would be more than one person interested in a week 8 Bella section as Star Option use transfers with ownership. 









						Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals
					

Items posted here MUST be "Bargain deals" as decided by the membership.  Not limited to Timeshares!  Posts and threads subject to removal if deemed inappropriate or blatant advertising!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

A Bella week 8 2BR dedicated unit (Not the Lock off kind) should be able to be sold for $1000+ Perhaps closer to $2K.


----------



## robertk2012

I might have been lucky but I purchased my units for closing costs...although some of those closing costs were clearly inflated.  



dioxide45 said:


> A Bella week 8 2BR dedicated unit (Not the Lock off kind) should be able to be sold for $1000+ Perhaps closer to $2K.


----------



## dioxide45

robertk2012 said:


> I might have been lucky but I purchased my units for closing costs...although some of those closing costs were clearly inflated.


Depending on when you picked them up, times have changed. What was free just a few years ago, they aren't today. It is hard to find free or just for closing cost prime mandatory SVV weeks these days. Even finding them at all is becoming challenging.


----------



## robertk2012

dioxide45 said:


> Depending on when you picked them up, times have changed. What was free just a few years ago, they aren't today. It is hard to find free or just for closing cost prime mandatory SVV weeks these days. Even finding them at all is becoming challenging.


All in the last year.


----------



## dioxide45

robertk2012 said:


> All in the last year.


Where were you finding these? Were they 81K Prime weeks? Even a 1BR Prime SVV week sold for over $1,000 on Ebay last year.


----------



## robertk2012

81k prime weeks.  I have a broker that has been finding them for me.  Probably people who just want out.


----------



## Ken555

81k 2-bed's haven't been that difficult to find since they have higher MFs, at least back when I looked around on occasion (I was not serious about those units so didn't look that much).


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> 81k 2-bed's haven't been that difficult to find since they have higher MFs, at least back when I looked around on occasion (I was not serious about those units so didn't look that much).


The 81K prime 2BR weeks have the second lowest MF per SO at SVV. There are also 81K High season 2BR LO units that aren't ideal.


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> The 81K prime 2BR weeks have the second lowest MF per SO at SVV. There are also 81K High season 2BR LO units that aren't ideal.



I should have said, as compared to WKV. I guess I have to be specific in every post...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> I should have said, as compared to WKV. I guess I have to be specific in every post...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Context is everything


----------



## robertk2012

Ken555 said:


> I should have said, as compared to WKV. I guess I have to be specific in every post...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WKV requires a large purchase price...I can pay 8 years or more of maintenance fees with that $


----------



## Ken555

robertk2012 said:


> WKV requires a large purchase price...I can pay 8 years or more of maintenance fees with that $



Yes, we've discussed it many, many times on TUG. FWIW, I've had my WKV since 2005, so you can probably guess my response...


----------



## robertk2012

TVM and even a small interest earning on what would have been use to purchase the unit will more than cover the difference in maintenance fees.  




Ken555 said:


> Yes, we've discussed it many, many times on TUG. FWIW, I've had my WKV since 2005, so you can probably guess my response...


----------



## Ken555

robertk2012 said:


> TVM and even a small interest earning on what would have been use to purchase the unit will more than cover the difference in maintenance fees.



Ha! If you’re really curious, I suggest you find those other threads where we discussed the options...including the fact that purely financial concerns is not often the determining factor on whether to purchase a timeshare or not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012

This conversation was purely financial. 





Ken555 said:


> Ha! If you’re really curious, I suggest you find those other threads where we discussed the options...including the fact that purely financial concerns is not often the determining factor on whether to purchase a timeshare or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP

shorep said:


> We found a local notary in Reading as the US embassy in London told us they were only addressing visa work due to covid and staff issues.Any bank should have a notary, but look online and find someone local to you,they will ask for the documents to peruse then see you a few days later, staff in the office will be the witness group, and send it back Fedex to Littleton CO,costs £50,bargain,notary will charge £80.(which is cheaper than US embassy would have done).Good luck, feel free to fire questions.



Did Vistana accept that foreign Notary?  

I know when we did some purchases way way back, they would not accept any Notary that wasn't "Red Seal" (or something like that), which was some USA designation.  We had to cross the border (from Canada) into Washington state (where we found someone) to do the paperwork.  On another occasion even farther back, we had the paperwork waiting for us in San Francisco (where we were heading for vacation anyways) at the St Regis Residences where there was someone on-site to handle it.


----------



## shorep

Problem we had was they told us to use the US embassy in Wandsworth London,we are in lockdown,( only go out for food shopping and a walk for exercise),and the embassy staff were working from home and so a restricted service was available, namely visa service for US citizens.We found a good service locally,MVC sent a version of the rules and local notary was ok by them.They do not seem to have these restrictions when they are off loading a timeshare to us suckers.!!!!!!


----------



## Apache49

shorep said:


> Problem we had was they told us to use the US embassy in Wandsworth London,we are in lockdown,( only go out for food shopping and a walk for exercise),and the embassy staff were working from home and so a restricted service was available, namely visa service for US citizens.We found a good service locally,MVC sent a version of the rules and local notary was ok by them.They do not seem to have these restrictions when they are off loading a timeshare to us suckers.!!!!!!


Good to hear they accepted an alternative notary. We live up in Cheshire and really didn’t want to travel down to London.
We have previously transferred ownership of a week using Vistana’s own lawyerS, they charged about $375 I seem to remember. They accepted a local notary of my own choosing, no problems requiring US Embassy. This seems to be a Marriott requirement


----------



## tschwa2

Apache49 said:


> Good to hear they accepted an alternative notary. We live up in Cheshire and really didn’t want to travel down to London.
> We have previously transferred ownership of a week using Vistana’s own lawyerS, they charged about $375 I seem to remember. They accepted a local notary of my own choosing, no problems requiring US Embassy. This seems to be a Marriott requirement


The problem with this is the notarization of the deed is a county requirement, not a Marriott requirement.  To be honest the county registrars office doesn't really look at the deeds very closely before filing them  but I would think unless the normal notary requirements where changed due to the lockdowns that someone could contest the validity of the chain of deeds at some point in the future.


----------



## shorep

tschwa2 said:


> The problem with this is the notarization of the deed is a county requirement, not a Marriott requirement.  To be honest the county registrars office doesn't really look at the deeds very closely before filing them  but I would think unless the normal notary requirements where changed due to the lockdowns that someone could contest the validity of the chain of deeds at some point in the future.


Indeed


----------



## Apache49

tschwa2 said:


> The problem with this is the notarization of the deed is a county requirement, not a Marriott requirement.  To be honest the county registrars office doesn't really look at the deeds very closely before filing them  but I would think unless the normal notary requirements where changed due to the lockdowns that someone could contest the validity of the chain of deeds at some point in the future.


I get that, but does the County expressly require the US Embassy in London to notarise ? 
In my previous transfer as long as I chose a legally qualified notary it was perfectly acceptable to Vistana and Orange County, Florida.


----------



## shorep

YYJMSP said:


> Did Vistana accept that foreign Notary?
> 
> I know when we did some purchases way way back, they would not accept any Notary that wasn't "Red Seal" (or something like that), which was some USA designation.  We had to cross the border (from Canada) into Washington state (where we found someone) to do the paperwork.  On another occasion even farther back, we had the paperwork waiting for us in San Francisco (where we were heading for vacation anyways) at the St Regis Residences where there was someone on-site to handle it.


Our notary sealed the paperwork with a special seal for USA,and he asked the company in Littleton CO if the format was to their liking and they were happy, it is a done deal.


----------



## jmhpsu93

I just contacted the exit team at Vistana yesterday and heard back from them in about an hour with a deedback offer (no money transfer).  I've posted what I'm giving back on the free forum but I'm competing with people giving away the same thing with 2021 usage and closing costs included (which is how I acquired mine), so I'm guessing the deedback will be the exit path.


----------



## Mauiwmn

I received my checks and completed paperwork regarding two Prince deedbacks 1 month after I returned the signed paperwork.  Very easy process.


----------



## smitty2445

My FIL and wife are trying to give back a unit they have at SBP that is in the Flex program. Against my advice they converted a unit that was paid off a few years ago! They stopped paying on it last month(April) and have contacted Vistana in Florida. The person she talked to said they would not talk to them until 3 payments were missed on the loan. I told them to write a letter explaining they have financial and health reasons for wanting out. They are in their early 70s and they are both unfit now to travel by themselves and are not worried about the credit hit they are about to receive.


----------



## maggiesmom

I started my process to deeded back my unit December 29,2020 and it finally wrapped up April 29,2021. 
Took much longer than my last one. 
But I'm finally free of all my SVR.


----------



## GregT

Does anyone have an opinion if Vistana will take a deedback on a Summer SDO?  My in-laws have an EOY and are trying to get out of it.     I am trying to help them but hard to tell if this will be attractive enough.

Any opinions would be appreciated -- thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> Does anyone have an opinion if Vistana will take a deedback on a Summer SDO?  My in-laws have an EOY and are trying to get out of it.     I am trying to help them but hard to tell if this will be attractive enough.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated -- thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Couldn't this be given away in the Bargain Deals forum on TUG?


----------



## GregT

dioxide45 said:


> Couldn't this be given away in the Bargain Deals forum on TUG?


Hello Jeremy, yes I think it could be and I will offer it there too -- but Deedback is easiest for her because she isn't that detailed....so just curious... thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PcflEZFlng

GregT said:


> Hello Jeremy, yes I think it could be and I will offer it there too -- but Deedback is easiest for her because she isn't that detailed....so just curious... thanks very much!


Hi Greg - This sure looks familiar; I can relate to her situation. I had an EOY WMH contract in late 2019 that Vistana wouldn't take back. That is, until I gave it away on the TUG Bargain Deals forum. Then they exerised ROFR and took it anyway! See my post (#210) on this thread.


----------



## jmhpsu93

jmhpsu93 said:


> I just contacted the exit team at Vistana yesterday and heard back from them in about an hour with a deedback offer (no money transfer).  I've posted what I'm giving back on the free forum but I'm competing with people giving away the same thing with 2021 usage and closing costs included (which is how I acquired mine), so I'm guessing the deedback will be the exit path.


Update:  received transfer packets around the beginning of June, I putzed around for a month plus before getting everything signed and sealed and sent back to VSN on July 22nd via Fedex.  Deeds show up as transferred on Orange County web site over the past few days.  All done.


----------



## lmnanea

AbelowDS said:


> Happy to say that the deedback of 2 of my units is complete. Thank you to everyone who helped. This is a real blessing


Hi what property did you did back?


----------



## AbelowDS

lmnanea said:


> Hi what property did you did back?


I deeded back a Sheraton Vista and and one for myrtle beach


----------



## josegm888

jmhpsu93 said:


> I just contacted the exit team at Vistana yesterday and heard back from them in about an hour with a deedback offer (no money transfer). I've posted what I'm giving back on the free forum but I'm competing with people giving away the same thing with 2021 usage and closing costs included (which is how I acquired mine), so I'm guessing the deedback will be the exit path.



What is their contact information? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

josegm888 said:


> What is their contact information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








						Vistana Signature Experiences – Responsible Exit
					






					responsibleexit.com


----------



## josegm888

dioxide45 said:


> Vistana Signature Experiences – Responsible Exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> responsibleexit.com



Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorep

DeniseM said:


> I don't believe ARDA - I have never heard of someone deeding back their Vistana TS.


WE HAVE!!


----------



## winegarden

shorep said:


> WE HAVE!!


We have!


----------



## dioxide45

shorep said:


> WE HAVE!!





winegarden said:


> We have!


You are quoting very old posts from when the program was originally started. Those naysayers were proven wrong a long time ago.


----------



## klpca

GregT said:


> Does anyone have an opinion if Vistana will take a deedback on a Summer SDO?  My in-laws have an EOY and are trying to get out of it.     I am trying to help them but hard to tell if this will be attractive enough.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated -- thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


I have a friend with the same. She is still getting great trades (only Hawaii) but is not wanting to mess with timesharing any more. Did your in-laws ever start the deed back process?


----------



## winos2

They took back one of the same from me about 1 1/2 year ago.  Expect you won't have a problem if paid off and no maintenance fees due.


----------



## hintok

I just called the 800 number and they are taking back one of my week 18 2 Bedroom SDO.  He is sending the papers, but it will not happen until 2023.


----------



## winos2

hintok said:


> I just called the 800 number and they are taking back one of my week 18 2 Bedroom SDO.  He is sending the papers, but it will not happen until 2023.


Started Deed Back procedure for Sheraton Broadway Plantations EOY ODD on 7/23/2021 , Closed on 10/5/2021. It was easy. Now down to only 2 timeshares from eight. Sigh!


----------



## billguo1888

they told me Westin Lagunamar was not in deed back program. Anyone has experience on this property?


----------



## CPNY

winos2 said:


> Started Deed Back procedure for Sheraton Broadway Plantations EOY ODD on 7/23/2021 , Closed on 10/5/2021. It was easy. Now down to only 2 timeshares from eight. Sigh!


What did you give back? Too bad you couldn’t find homes for them with tuggers. I hope you didn’t give Marriott any units of value back for free!


----------



## CPNY

hintok said:


> I just called the 800 number and they are taking back one of my week 18 2 Bedroom SDO.  He is sending the papers, but it will not happen until 2023.


You could probably give that away to a tugger for free.. is it a true platinum or a week 1-52? Don’t be so quick to give Marriott free inventory


----------



## CPNY

AbelowDS said:


> I deeded back a Sheraton Vista and and one for myrtle beach


I hope it wasn’t a valuable sheraton vistana unit


----------



## hintok

CPNY said:


> You could probably give that away to a tugger for free.. is it a true platinum or a week 1-52? Don’t be so quick to give Marriott free inventory



 I ended up selling on Redweek plus another one just like it, weeks 1-52, for $1500 each (just starting the paperwork). I did not want to wait until 2023 to get it out of my name.


----------



## CPNY

hintok said:


> I ended up selling on Redweek plus another one just like it, weeks 1-52, for $1500 each (just starting the paperwork). I did not want to wait until 2023 to get it out of my name.


Good for you! Glad you didn’t surrender that to Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Good for you! Glad you didn’t surrender that to Marriott.


And made $3000! If people put in a little work, they can make some cash back and keep the weeks out of Marriott's grubby little hands...


----------



## lfshields

sifting thru info here...looking to see if there is any value in my BAY VISTA, 3 BEDROOM VILLA; ODD YEAR ULTRA PREMIUM; week 49 unit 2521?
Wood dearly love to sell it. Not sure i care what i get AND/OR will Starwood "buy" this  back?
Talked to sellmytimesharenow ppl and they woodn't supply any sales info - guessing thats b/c they have u put high value on TS and let it hatch an egg....


----------



## dioxide45

Stay away from sellmytimesharenow. They are an upfront fee company that charges you big bucks to just slap your week on their listing website for it to languish for years. I am sure a few sell now and then, but many of those listings are years old.

These types of weeks probably don't come up very often and it does suffer from only being a voluntary property, but I suspect there may be some value there. The week certainly isn't the best.


----------



## lfshields

dioxide45 said:


> Stay away from sellmytimesharenow. They are an upfront fee company that charges you big bucks to just slap your week on their listing website for it to languish for years. I am sure a few sell now and then, but many of those listings are years old.
> 
> These types of weeks probably don't come up very often and it does suffer from only being a voluntary property, but I suspect there may be some value there. The week certainly isn't the best.


Groan...thanks...think i just "heard" put it on ebay or redweek for BO


----------



## dioxide45

lfshields said:


> Groan...thanks...think i just "heard" put it on ebay or redweek for BO


You may want to post the question or ask this to be moved to the Westin St John thread. It may get more exposure there and someone may have an idea of what these sell for.









						Westin St John Master Thread - Part 3 [Dec. 2017 and forward]
					

[This new WSJ Master Thread (#3) covers December 2017 and forward]  Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #1 (pre-June 2014): http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111510  Here is link to original WSJ Master Thread #2 (June 2014 to November 2017)...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## osman

CPNY said:


> You could probably give that away to a tugger for free.. is it a true platinum or a week 1-52? Don’t be so quick to give Marriott free inventory





hintok said:


> I just called the 800 number and they are taking back one of my week 18 2 Bedroom SDO.  He is sending the papers, but it will not happen until 2023.



Can you rescind your sale? I would have been interested in purchasing it.

Note to all others wanting to get rid of units at SDO: please try selling on TUG before giving it to Marriott! There are people like myself wanting to buy at SDO. Let's keep it in the TUG family rather than benefiting Marriott!


----------



## dioxide45

osman said:


> Can you rescind your sale? I would have been interested in purchasing it.
> 
> Note to all others wanting to get rid of units at SDO: please try selling on TUG before giving it to Marriott! There are people like myself wanting to buy at SDO. Let's keep it in the TUG family rather than benefiting Marriott!


I agree. I would offer my weeks up for free on TUG long before I would call up Marriott or Vistana and offer it to them for free. I would only go the feedback route for those truly hard to get rid of weeks after first trying to give them away.

I think the deed back and former trade in programs that Vistana has offered is a big reason we are seeing far fewer mandatory resale weeks available for sale, especially on Ebay. The exit companies that take these weeks in usually go the path of least resistance and ask for a deedback instead of trying to sell it for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## missmary

Monterey sunshine said:


> I’m new to this site so bear with me.  I contacted Vistana and they are willing to take my two flex weeks back, at no cost to me (we won’t mention the $$$$$$$ I spent to buy the two weeks).  They immediately started the process.  Now I’m nervous.  What am I missing?


Hi do you have an email or contact. Nina trying to give our 2 weeks back


----------



## 47vampire

missmary said:


> Hi do you have an email or contact. Nina trying to give our 2 weeks back


resale.operations@mvwc.com 
phone 866-682-4547 M_TH 9-5, Friday 10-5 EST


----------



## billguo1888

Anyone has experience on this property?



billguo1888 said:


> they told me Westin Lagunamar Cancun Mexico was not in deed back program. Anyone has experience on this property?


----------



## dioxide45

billguo1888 said:


> Anyone has experience on this property?


What experience are you looking for? Experience with a deedback, or something else?


----------



## billguo1888

dioxide45 said:


> What experience are you looking for? Experience with a deedback, or something else?


 what will happen if stop paying the maintenance fee?


----------



## dioxide45

billguo1888 said:


> what will happen if stop paying the maintenance fee?


Do you have a loan on the timeshare? If you don't, there is no need to stop paying the maintenance fees. Especially if you are referring to a Westin Lagunamar week. Those can be sold or given away. Why let it go into default when you can give it away to someone else. You will be out of it with no potential hit to your credit.


----------



## billguo1888

dioxide45 said:


> Do you have a loan on the timeshare? If you don't, there is no need to stop paying the maintenance fees. Especially if you are referring to a Westin Lagunamar week. Those can be sold or given away. Why let it go into default when you can give it away to someone else. You will be out of it with no potential hit to your credit.


no loan on these two timeshare. trying to sell at very low price, but no sales yet. this year I moved to Florida, so no need for timeshare anymore and just think stopping paying MF as people say no affect to credit for mexico timeshare.


----------



## dioxide45

billguo1888 said:


> no loan on these two timeshare. trying to sell at very low price, but no sales yet. this year I moved to Florida, so no need for timeshare anymore and just think stopping paying MF as people say no affect to credit for mexico timeshare.


Your "very low price" may still be above market value. If you are willing to just stop paying maintenance fees, why not try to GIVE IT AWAY. Meaning FREE. No low price. FREE. Try the Free Timeshare Giveaway forum.









						Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals
					

Items posted here MUST be "Bargain deals" as decided by the membership.  Not limited to Timeshares!  Posts and threads subject to removal if deemed inappropriate or blatant advertising!




					tugbbs.com
				












						How can I give away my timeshare on TUG?
					

Before you pay an upfront fee to someone to "take your timeshare off your hands," please consider giving your timeshare away to a private individual who would like to own it.  Why?  -You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost. -You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly...




					tugbbs.com
				




You might want to be careful with the Westin Lagunamar. Yes it is a Mexican timeshare, but it is managed by a US company. That said, give it away. No need to worry about your credit and it doesn't take all that much work.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

@billguo1888 Although it's a voluntary resort (StarOptions don't transfer), I found that Westin Lagunamar actually has some value, even in Gold season. I was able to sell mine a couple of years ago (using Redweek) and get some money for it. It wasn't a lot, but enough to be worth the trouble and patience of selling.


----------



## Eric B

Deedbacks are now a possibility at WSJ VGV per the latest Board of Directors Report to Owners:

"... owners who are not current on Association financial obligations, may choose to take advantage of another plan currently being offered. If you are in this category, you may, for a limited time, relinquish your deeds and be freed of past and future obligations. To take advantage of this offer, call Vistana’s Financial Services department at *1-800-895-5386*." 











						Westin St John Master Thread - Part 3 [Dec. 2017 and forward]
					

Here is  the owners guide @DST You can read it to them. This is, the specific guide for non club members.  Thanks GrayFal, I just posted the link to that guide on my site for the future




					tugbbs.com


----------



## billguo1888

I tried to sell with just transfer fee from buyer (one every-year unit just transfer fee and one even-year unit just half MF and transfer fee), but no buyers for a year already. So I will just give up by stopping paying MF. 



PcflEZFlng said:


> @billguo1888 Although it's a voluntary resort (StarOptions don't transfer), I found that Westin Lagunamar actually has some value, even in Gold season. I was able to sell mine a couple of years ago (using Redweek) and get some money for it. It wasn't a lot, but enough to be worth the trouble and patience of selling.


----------



## Austinbe

winegarden said:


> I just contacted Vistana two days ago and received a response to deedback  my last ownership. Apparently it is still working.
> 
> Alan


What was the response?  I own Westin flex


----------



## kc1001

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the correct thread but I'm hoping that someone can give me a little guidance, since you all seem so knowledgeable about the timeshare world.

Long story short (hopefully): my parents own at Sheraton Vistana Villages, Bella Florida, 2 BR Villa, Annual Float, Week-49, Villa-10406 (though it also says Week-Floating & Villa-Floating, so I'm not sure what that means), VSN Member, High Home Season, VSN Season - Gold Plus. StarOptions: 67,1000, Points: 66,000. Also, they can do an external exchange with Interval International (I hope all of the above makes sense). My parents got this timeshare in 2005 or 2007, so it's all paid off. My father recently passed away, so my mother will not be using it, and I won't be using it either (I exchanged their options for the last 2 years (2020/2021) and we plan to take a nice vacation this year, but nothing after that). The maintenance fees are due this week, on Thursday ($1479.12), and my mother wants to know if she should pay it, and then try to sell the timeshare (she's hoping she can get like $2000), or should she not pay, and just let it go (if she's not going to get anything for it)? I don't really understand the timeshare world, so I'm not a big help to her, but I'm hoping someone on here can help us. Thank you in advance for any advice you can give, but we do need it soon. Thank you!!


----------



## dioxide45

kc1001 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the correct thread but I'm hoping that someone can give me a little guidance, since you all seem so knowledgeable about the timeshare world.
> 
> Long story short (hopefully): my parents own at Sheraton Vistana Villages, Bella Florida, 2 BR Villa, Annual Float, Week-49, Villa-10406 (though it also says Week-Floating & Villa-Floating, so I'm not sure what that means), VSN Member, High Home Season, VSN Season - Gold Plus. StarOptions: 67,1000, Points: 66,000. Also, they can do an external exchange with Interval International (I hope all of the above makes sense). My parents got this timeshare in 2005 or 2007, so it's all paid off. My father recently passed away, so my mother will not be using it, and I won't be using it either (I exchanged their options for the last 2 years (2020/2021) and we plan to take a nice vacation this year, but nothing after that). The maintenance fees are due this week, on Thursday ($1479.12), and my mother wants to know if she should pay it, and then try to sell the timeshare (she's hoping she can get like $2000), or should she not pay, and just let it go (if she's not going to get anything for it)? I don't really understand the timeshare world, so I'm not a big help to her, but I'm hoping someone on here can help us. Thank you in advance for any advice you can give, but we do need it soon. Thank you!!


The week isn't super valuable because it is only a High season, but she should be able to give it away for free to someone here and get the 2022 maintenance fees reimbursed by the buyer as long as buyer gets the 2022 usage. Try giving it away in the Timeshare Giveaway forum.








						Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals
					

Items posted here MUST be "Bargain deals" as decided by the membership.  Not limited to Timeshares!  Posts and threads subject to removal if deemed inappropriate or blatant advertising!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## kc1001

dioxide45 said:


> The week isn't super valuable because it is only a High season, but she should be able to give it away for free to someone here and get the 2022 maintenance fees reimbursed by the buyer as long as buyer gets the 2022 usage. Try giving it away in the Timeshare Giveaway forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Timeshare Giveaways and Bargain Deals
> 
> 
> Items posted here MUST be "Bargain deals" as decided by the membership.  Not limited to Timeshares!  Posts and threads subject to removal if deemed inappropriate or blatant advertising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



Thank you so much for your quick response. Just a couple of questions, if you don't mind: why does it being a High Home Season make it less valuable? I thought that was when there was the most demand for units, thus making it more valuable (as I said before, don't really understand it, but as a layman, that's what I always thought it meant). And I know that it doesn't have to be used the week that it says (Week 49), that it can be exchanged for other times, and other resorts. Just trying to understand how these things work. Also, what benefit would my mother get from paying the maintenance fees, giving away the unit, and then being reimbursed for the fees, rather than just not paying the maintenance fees at all, and giving it up? I need to be able to explain to her why she should pay $1500 in the 1st place, if she's not getting anything else in addition to the reimbursement. Thank you.


----------



## CPNY

kc1001 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. Just a couple of questions, if you don't mind: why does it being a High Home Season make it less valuable? I thought that was when there was the most demand for units, thus making it more valuable (as I said before, don't really understand it, but as a layman, that's what I always thought it meant). And I know that it doesn't have to be used the week that it says (Week 49), that it can be exchanged for other times, and other resorts. Just trying to understand how these things work. Also, what benefit would my mother get from paying the maintenance fees, giving away the unit, and then being reimbursed for the fees, rather than just not paying the maintenance fees at all, and giving it up? I need to be able to explain to her why she should pay $1500 in the 1st place, if she's not getting anything else in addition to the reimbursement. Thank you.


The same unit with the same maint fee in a platinum week gets 81K star options. Essentially someone would be paying the exact same thing for less star options. I’d put it on the market for free and let someone else have it if you wanted to get out of ownership.


----------



## kc1001

CPNY said:


> The same unit with the same maint fee in a platinum week gets 81K star options. Essentially someone would be paying the exact same thing for less star options. I’d put it on the market for free and let someone else have it if you wanted to get out of ownership.



I don't know what a Platinum Week is, per se, but I understand what you're saying. Another thought is to pay the MF, exchange with II, combine all of the points from 2020 & 2021 with the points from 2022, and take a nice trip somewhere before the end of the year (since 2020 points expire this year). Then do a deedback, since there will be no 2022 usage, and won't be getting anything for it anyway. I can tell a lot of people are not huge fans of the dealing with the company rather than giving to other timesharers, but is this also a viable option? Would there be any repercussions to doing this? Thank you.


----------



## CPNY

kc1001 said:


> I don't know what a Platinum Week is, per se, but I understand what you're saying. Another thought is to pay the MF, exchange with II, combine all of the points from 2020 & 2021 with the points from 2022, and take a nice trip somewhere before the end of the year (since 2020 points expire this year). Then do a deedback, since there will be no 2022 usage, and won't be getting anything for it anyway. I can tell a lot of people are not huge fans of the dealing with the company rather than giving to other timesharers, but is this also a viable option? Would there be any repercussions to doing this? Thank you.


I always say give it away if you can. Why give it back to the company so they can sell it to someone else for a ridiculous amount of money? Put your TS up for adoption. I’m sure someone would love to take it into their family lol


----------



## AbelowDS

Hi everyone. Do you know if this program is still running?


----------



## Mauiwmn

AbelowDS said:


> Hi everyone. Do you know if this program is still running?


I do believe it is still running.   Here is a contact at Marriott that can advise if your unit/resort is on their current Deedback lists. 




> *Ana R. Thrower*
> Resale Manager
> RESALE OPERATIONS
> *
> T* 866-682-4547
> 9002 San Marco Ct
> Orlando, FL 32819
> *mvwc.com*


----------



## TUGBrian

AbelowDS said:


> Hi everyone. Do you know if this program is still running?


did you try to call the number in the first post?  we have not heard the program has ended.


----------



## WorldTraveler1972

_[*Moderator Note*: Post edited/content deleted because the __TUG Rules__ do not allow ads or ad-like posts in the public forums. You may click on "Start a conversation" under any User Names to the right of any posts to contact them via direct message.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## mauivistana

Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.

We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.

It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.

I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)

Need advice...


----------



## dioxide45

mauivistana said:


> Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.
> 
> We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.
> 
> It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.
> 
> I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)
> 
> Need advice...


Deedback program usually gives you back $0.


----------



## tschwa2

Yes if you do a deed back you get nothing from the developer.  You are simply letting them take it back.  You can contact a broker (ideally specializing in Marriott and Vistana) to see how much you can get if they sell it for you but I have a feeling your cut would be 10-20% of what you paid.


----------



## kozykritter

mauivistana said:


> Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.
> 
> We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.
> 
> It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.
> 
> I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)
> 
> Need advice...


Nanea with its Home Options is mainly considered like a Flex product and all of those do their maintenance fee invoicing in August for the following years usage. Nice surprise for you, eh?

You might want to book into the Westin Kaanapali North next door because all of their units face towards the water even if they're all the way back in the courtyard. I was up in the very corner near where the front desk area is and I could go out of my balcony, look right and still see the sunset over the water all the way at the other end of the courtyard. The sky and the water were beautiful!

Since Nanea isn't a mandatory property, when you resell it, the new owner only gets the right to go to Nanea and none of the other Vistana properties except if you exchange through Interval international and pay all the fees. Due to this fact it's unlikely you'll come away with more than 10 to 20% of your purchase price like someone else mentioned.

I know it's probably overwhelming right now and seems like a lot of work but you happened to buy in during a big transition in the program where we are all feeling kind of stressed and overwhelmed with the information. I suggest you give it some time to settle and I think you'll come to realize that your purchase will give you quite a few opportunities to travel to some great properties through both timeshare systems plus II.


----------



## tomvc

mauivistana said:


> Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.
> 
> We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.
> 
> It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.
> 
> I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)
> 
> Need advice...



Given your sunk cost, I recommend learning to use your timeshare.  With the rollout of Abound, there are many more possibilities.


----------



## dioxide45

tomvc said:


> Given your sunk cost, I recommend learning to use your timeshare.  With the rollout of Abound, there are many more possibilities.


I am always surprised the people willing to pay off their loan only to be able to give the timeshare back. THe best way to take advantage of the money spent is to use the product that was purchased.


----------



## rickandcindy23

So many people deeded back Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  I would have liked to have the opportunity to buy those weeks for real money.  Deeding back is a big mistake for anything Westin/ Sheraton.  There is a value to those that people will pay.


----------



## jabberwocky

rickandcindy23 said:


> So many people deeded back Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  I would have liked to have the opportunity to buy those weeks for real money.  Deeding back is a big mistake for anything Westin/ Sheraton.  There is a value to those that people will pay.


I don’t think I’d really want to keep a WDW or WMH summer week. High MF and low points with little rental value.


----------



## SteelerGal

I deeded back a SDO 1bdrm.  No takers even when tried to give it away.  I agree that many are just giving their units back at this point.  
Marriott also introduced HRC Deedback program.


----------



## dioxide45

SteelerGal said:


> I deeded back a SDO 1bdrm.  No takers even when tried to give it away.  I agree that many are just giving their units back at this point.
> Marriott also introduced HRC Deedback program.


Where did you try and give the SDO week away?


----------



## TravelTime

Right before Covid hit, I deeded back a Hyatt Key West week and a Westin Princeville week. I thought MVC gave me good prices for both. In fact, they gave me a little more than I paid for the Princeville week. I had a week 51/52 week so I guess it was valuable to them.

I tried to sell the Hyatt week on Redweek myself as well as through that Hyatt resale salesperson who sold it to me, but he said I would get very little for the Hyatt week. I lost trust in him because when he sold it to me, he said it was worth X. Then when he was trying to re-sell it for me, he said it was worth Y and only a few months had passed. For the Hyatt week, even though I posted it for a good price, I had no takers. That is another reason I was overjoyed MVC bought it from me for almost what I paid.


----------



## SteelerGal

dioxide45 said:


> Where did you try and give the SDO week away?


Tug primarily.


----------



## HudsHut

@mauivistana:

Welcome to TUG:
Given the amount you have paid, you need to put in the effort to learn how to use it. It is not as hard to learn the program as you may be imagining right now. Stick around, ask questions, and plan how you are going to use  your ownership in 2023 and beyond. You were only able to get resort view because by July/Aug, other Nanea owners had already booked the ocean front/ocean view units. But, if you keep checking, there may be a cancellation. (People cancel all the time, make it a daily habit to keep checking.)
When you stay in your wonderful accommodations during your next vacation, you will be enjoying what you purchased.


----------



## Mauiwmn

mauivistana said:


> Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.
> 
> We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.
> 
> It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.
> 
> I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)
> 
> Need advice...


After owning our Westin timeshares for 16 years, we sold all 7 weeks this past year.   Marriott does offer money for some deedback weeks or you can try to sell weeks or flex points with value on Redweek, TUG or through a broker like Syed with Advantage Vacations which is in Maui.   Worth a few calls to see what your options are.  Nanea is a gorgeous resort but time sharing does require knowledge (TUG) and flexibility.  

Princeville-Could not resell.  Marriott deedback paid $6,500 for annual 2 bedroom

Maui-South-OFC- Sold with Syed ~$35,000 and $33,000 each.  Marriott deedback offered ~$15,000 I believe.

Kierland-Plat 2 bedrooms-$14,000, sold via Syed as they had value-Mandatory 

I have family that deeded back Sheraton Avon Park 1 bedrm gold season for 0 dollars.  The high MF were to much for the 44,000 options and it had zero resale value.  They owned for 15 years and got their use out of it.

So, you have several options:
1.  learn how to better utilize what you own
2.  resale on open market 
3.  ask Marriott what their deedback offer is on what you own
4.  rent out your week

Good Luck!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

mauivistana said:


> Well, I am a relatively new owner at The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas in Maui (July 2022).  Ended up with a contract for 163,00 StarOptions per year in the flex program.  About $60,000.
> 
> We've not had a great first few months trying to utilize bonus options, and our trip back to Maui next Feb only provided us a resort view option - nothing facing the beach.  Today, received a 2023 maintenance invoice, due Sept 28, for $3,550 (for 2023 maintenance.)  Our 'official' start date isn't until January 2023, so we weren't expecting this so soon.
> 
> It's turning out to be a science to maximize the value of all of this, and while I'm sure we could spend a lot of time becoming PhD's in timeshare value maximization, I think we just want to sell the thing and be done with it.
> 
> I understand to use the deedback program, we'd have to pay off the property and those 2023 maintenance charges - which we could do on a short-term basis.  With the deedback program, do they give you the full value of the resort, market value, or what?  (Supposedly, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is thier 'premier' property...)
> 
> Need advice...


Any updates on your plight after many posters took their time to give you the advice you sought?


----------



## dnewman

Mauiwmn said:


> After owning our Westin timeshares for 16 years, we sold all 7 weeks this past year.   Marriott does offer money for some deedback weeks or you can try to sell weeks or flex points with value on Redweek, TUG or through a broker like Syed with Advantage Vacations which is in Maui.   Worth a few calls to see what your options are.  Nanea is a gorgeous resort but time sharing does require knowledge (TUG) and flexibility.
> 
> Princeville-Could not resell.  Marriott deedback paid $6,500 for annual 2 bedroom
> 
> Maui-South-OFC- Sold with Syed ~$35,000 and $33,000 each.  Marriott deedback offered ~$15,000 I believe.
> 
> Kierland-Plat 2 bedrooms-$14,000, sold via Syed as they had value-Mandatory
> 
> I have family that deeded back Sheraton Avon Park 1 bedrm gold season for 0 dollars.  The high MF were to much for the 44,000 options and it had zero resale value.  They owned for 15 years and got their use out of it.
> 
> So, you have several options:
> 1.  learn how to better utilize what you own
> 2.  resale on open market
> 3.  ask Marriott what their deedback offer is on what you own
> 4.  rent out your week
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi there,  Thanks for this info.  Any thoughts about why you could not resell Princeville?  How long ago did Marriott pay for your deedback?  I also have two - two bedrooms there.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

dnewman said:


> Hi there,  Thanks for this info.  Any thoughts about why you could not resell Princeville?  How long ago did Marriott pay for your deedback?  I also have two - two bedrooms there.


Due to it being a voluntary resort (Staroptions do not transfer with sale) there is little to no market for resale at Princeville and now on top of that Marriott have assigned it a very low value in the Abound system. It really only appeals to buyers who only want to go to Princeville and even then it has relatively high maintenance fees.


----------



## RipJones

rickandcindy23 said:


> So many people deeded back Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  I would have liked to have the opportunity to buy those weeks for real money.  Deeding back is a big mistake for anything Westin/ Sheraton.  There is a value to those that people will pay.


While my wife and I are not quite ready to get rid of our week, we do own a Gold Plus week, at Sheraton Broadway Plantation. We are heading there for an "Explorer Package" I had really forgotten about, the week of Thanksgiving. They are going to try to sell us on the new and improved Marriott "offering".  If you are truly interested, respond back, and we can "chat" after we get back.  Rip


----------



## DavidnRobin

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Due to it being a voluntary resort (Staroptions do not transfer with sale) there is little to no market for resale at Princeville and now on top of that Marriott have assigned it a very low value in the Abound system. It really only appeals to buyers who only want to go to Princeville and even then it has relatively high maintenance fees.



So strange - it is a beautiful resort (on cliffs) in a great location with fantastic views - close to everything in North Kauai (from Kapaa to Ke’e) and few minutes from Hanalei, Anini, Tunnels, Secret Beaches.

There are very few beach front villas in North Kauai - yet people seemed surprised (?) - perhaps they are comparing to WKORV S/N?

We enjoy our EOY WPORV stays (and to date have gotten OV Villas - going in June then Sheraton Poipu for a week (replacing of WSJ/STJ weeks).

Not sure why the poor name?
MFs are certainly too high - and HI Tax schemes on vacationers rampant (Maui as well) - but still the negativity?

Seems like most reviews are good - except the “Shock” that it is not in a beach. Princeville TS Villas on a Beach? Hilarious….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

DavidnRobin said:


> So strange - it is a beautiful resort (on cliffs) in a great location with fantastic views - close to everything in North Kauai (from Kapaa to Ke’e) and few minutes from Hanalei, Anini, Tunnels, Secret Beaches.
> 
> There are very few beach front villas in North Kauai - yet people seemed surprised (?) - perhaps they are comparing to WKORV S/N?
> 
> We enjoy our EOY WPORV stays (and to date have gotten OV Villas - going in June then Sheraton Poipu for a week (replacing of WSJ/STJ weeks).
> 
> Not sure why the poor name?
> MFs are certainly too high - and HI Tax schemes on vacationers rampant (Maui as well) - but still the negativity?
> 
> Seems like most reviews are good - except the “Shock” that it is not in a beach. Princeville TS Villas on a Beach? Hilarious….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree. However I do come out in a cold sweat when I recall our visit there when it opened around 2008 as we came ever so close to buying from the developer. Having already done that in Maui just 3 years earlier I think another ~$45K squandered might just have tipped me over the edge after I finally discovered TUG in 2017


----------



## kc1001

Hi, I reached out about the same time last year, reaching out again to see if anything has changed. My mother owns a Sheraton Vistana Villages timeshare. She wants to get rid of it, as my father recently passed and we don't anticipate going down there any time soon. What she has: Bella Florida, 2 BR Villa, Annual Float, Week-49, Villa-10406, VSN Member, High Home Season, VSN Season - Gold Plus. StarOptions: 67,1000, Points: 66,000.

I was told last year that there's really no value to this timeshare, though I just read someone say that they hoped that someone else didn't give away their Westin/Sheraton timeshare because they are valuable. So is there value? My mother would rather deed it back to the company and just deal with them if there is no value to her timeshare, but would have me deal with a potential buyer if there is some value in it. Can you let me know if there might be value to it so I can tell her and we can start the process of getting rid of this?  Thank you,  K


----------



## dioxide45

kc1001 said:


> Hi, I reached out about the same time last year, reaching out again to see if anything has changed. My mother owns a Sheraton Vistana Villages timeshare. She wants to get rid of it, as my father recently passed and we don't anticipate going down there any time soon. What she has: Bella Florida, 2 BR Villa, Annual Float, Week-49, Villa-10406, VSN Member, High Home Season, VSN Season - Gold Plus. StarOptions: 67,1000, Points: 66,000.
> 
> I was told last year that there's really no value to this timeshare, though I just read someone say that they hoped that someone else didn't give away their Westin/Sheraton timeshare because they are valuable. So is there value? My mother would rather deed it back to the company and just deal with them if there is no value to her timeshare, but would have me deal with a potential buyer if there is some value in it. Can you let me know if there might be value to it so I can tell her and we can start the process of getting rid of this?  Thank you,  K


There may be a few hundred dollars in value. One of these recently sold on Ebay for $700. I suspect you will get a bunch of DMs in your inbox. While they aren't the most desireable weeks at Vistana Villages, they aren't as common on the resale market as they were years ago. GOing through a resale with a private buyer is probably faster than a deedback to Marriott.


----------



## sctug

dioxide45 said:


> Deedback program usually gives you back $0.


Well .... That's a very blunt answered.


----------



## daviator

sctug said:


> Well .... That's a very blunt answered.


That's  literally the way it works though.  It's not a buyback program, it's a "we might be willing to take your deed back but we will give you nothing in exchange" program.


----------



## sctug

daviator said:


> That's  literally the way it works though.  It's not a buyback program, it's a "we might be willing to take your deed back but we will give you nothing in exchange" program.


yeah, that's true. Tempted to buy so many times, and rescind so many times too. everything sounds so good during the presentation.


----------

